# The RMA Experience Thread



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

Share your RMA experiences with different companies here so that we can have a good idea about each and every company's service.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 23, 2010)

Had to get my seagate ide hdd RMA'd from accel frontline. seagate's website mentioned nothing about accel handling it. instead it had a companies name whom i mailed asking about the rma process. they gave me accel's details and stuff. pretty confusing at first having to register on their site for seagate products and stuff. 

had to wait for an hour or so when i went there to submit my drive. took them like 25days to replace it saying that there were some problems via text. went back when i got the text it was ready. took them two hours to give me the drive even though it was there as their servers were down. got the exact drive back and is working fine now. 

all in all...i was annoyed. plus the place was far away from my place.


EDIT: In Mumbai. To be specific accel's andheri branch. Was done about two months ago.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 23, 2010)

...It would also be nice people can mention the date of RMA and location as well and it shouldn't be hard as usually people get challan with it. There's no point in talking about a year old problem or so as we have service centres either improving in a month's time OR going the opposite way. If not, then there's really not much weight in this thread and some people will fill it up with good old fashion product bashing.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

yea, also mention the date and the location.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

My bro tried to get my lg monitor fixed for backlight bleeding. Went to lg authorised seevice center and what a surprize! They didnt know what was meant by backlight bleeding. 
The guy said,"sir yeh to firsy class chal raha hai, phir bhi kuch kharab hoga toh uska payment karna padega". What the heck does warranty mean If you have to pay for a manufacturing defect. 
Bought this monitor in karnataka. Now in Jammu and gave it for service in Jammu. I'm in karnataka btw and my bro brought the lcd back fearing that the service center guy would try to trick us.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ Give full details of where/to whom you went. We don't want to make this a normal ranting thread.


----------



## vwad (Nov 13, 2010)

Please rename this thread to "Whats Your Rashi ? : the RMA experience thread" 

That is the least we can do to honor the most awesome company on earth when it comes to RMAing   

(Ref. topgear's thread and recent developments in it. )


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

Replaced my Seagate HDD 3 times and thats it. No more Seagate for me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

I once fried my friend's 9600gt by overclocking it. And, we went and gave it back to vendor that it is not working. He got it replaced with in 10 days. Good vendor, IMO. He replaced it even after we violated Terms by overclocking it. But I assume every one's RMA issues weren't this silky smooth.


----------



## digibrush (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello friends,
I have got my replacement of XFX 9500gt within 10days from Akshay Enterprises, Kolkata.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Replaced my Seagate HDD 3 times and thats it. No more Seagate for me.



Same here bro 
Good service by accel in Pune IMO


----------



## CA50 (Nov 27, 2010)

My RMA experience is not that good.
Blew my XFX 630i bios with a wrong flash, then gave it to the local dealer for RMA, he said 2 weeks-2weeks-....., but eventually i got a brand new mobo after 45 days. I had no bills/box for the mobo, the dealer was friendly so he helped me out.

Still not bad got a new mobo for free 

BTW i am from assam


----------



## itzmydamnlyf (Nov 27, 2010)

Well i would like to share my rma experience with 3 service centres:

1. My 500gb seagate hdd wasn't getting detected, so gave it for rma at "accel frontline", guwahati around 1st September, 2010. They said they will take around 4-5 days for the rma process.  Neways i went there around 7th September. They told me its been sent from the kolkata centre and should reach me in 2-3 days time. Guess what, the hdd eventually reached me in the first week of October. I am very dissapointed at their service.

2. around the same time my zotac gpu went kaput. I took the card to "aditya infotech", nehru place, delhi. they took the card, examined it well and told me come back after a week. Later when i went there, they gave me a new card, no questioned asked. The only problem is that the rma process and request is only entertained between 3-5 pm.

3. Now this is a very recent issue. The bios of my Gigabyte EP31 DS3L got corrupted in the first week of October, 2010, so i send it for RMA at "Digilink", Guwahati. Firstly they refused to rma it saying it was out of warranty wheres the board was bought on jan,2009. I told them its possible to find the week of manufacture by using the serial no. they said they will look into it. after 4-5 calls and intervention from the rma manager, Mr. Rahul Kumar Shinde did my motherboard go for rma  They fixed the bios and send it back to me after a MONTH time. When i got the mobo, it was completely dead. I called up the digilink people and they said they will give me a replacement board. The replacement board they suggested is G31 mobo which i think is not fair. They screw up my board and now they are insisting on me taking the G31. I simply don't know how to deal with these people.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 29, 2010)

*Product*-Logitech X210 2.1 Speaker 

*Distributor cum Service center*-Neotric Information Ltd.
                                                   Magazine Floor
                                                   6, Ganesh Chandra Avenue
                                                    Kolkata-700013
                                                    Phone number-32969268/22346386
*Location*-Kolkata(West Bengal)

*Date of RMA*-25th January 2010
*
Receive Date of the product*- 6th February 2010

*About their service*-They provide top notch service to their customer.They received the product and told me they will contact me after 10-15 days and yes after 11 days they called me to take the product.Yes they provide excellent service.
Rashi should learn from them how to behave with their customers.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey i happen to purchase a ZOTAC GTX 275 amp edition from lamington abt sept 2009 and happen to have problems with display on 12th nov 2010 i gave my card for replacement on the same day to aditya infotech,andheri(w)-mumbai.
Within 1 weeks time i recieved a call that my card production has stopped and would take time to find the same card so they offered me a replacement option for GTX 295 and GTX 460 1Gb so i opted for GTX 460 1GB . i received the new card 2days later i.e on 20th nov'10 with all the bundled accessories 
jst love their service


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ Congrats !

That's just great. Every manufacturer and distributor should learn from this.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 10, 2010)

^^ will they?

Anyways buddy,congratulations.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 14, 2010)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> hey i happen to purchase a ZOTAC GTX 275 amp edition from lamington abt sept 2009 and happen to have problems with display on 12th nov 2010 i gave my card for replacement on the same day to aditya infotech,andheri(w)-mumbai.
> Within 1 weeks time i recieved a call that my card production has stopped and would take time to find the same card so they offered me a replacement option for GTX 295 and GTX 460 1Gb so i opted for GTX 460 1GB . i received the new card 2days later i.e on 20th nov'10 with all the bundled accessories
> jst love their service




OMG, you got GTX 460 against GTS 295, thats awesome
Congrats


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ I think he had GTX 275 and he got GTX 460 as the replacement though his post contains GTX 275 and GTX 295 both anyway.


----------



## rgsilent (Dec 15, 2010)

CA50 said:


> OMG, you got GTX 460 against GTS 295, thats awesome
> Congrats



They gave him an option to choose between 295 and 460. He chose 460.


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 16, 2010)

itzmydamnlyf said:


> Well i would like to share my rma experience with 3 service centres:
> 
> 1. My 500gb seagate hdd wasn't getting detected, so gave it for rma at "accel frontline", guwahati around 1st September, 2010. They said they will take around 4-5 days for the rma process.  Neways i went there around 7th September. They told me its been sent from the kolkata centre and should reach me in 2-3 days time. Guess what, the hdd eventually reached me in the first week of October. I am very dissapointed at their service.
> 
> ...



dude this is what happens in Assam. Buying computer components in Assam sucks!! I dont know when the situation will improve.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 16, 2010)

My RMA was good..I complained yesterday @1pm...they repaired my Viewsonic Lcd Monitor 2day...


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 17, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> They gave him an option to choose between 295 and 460. He chose 460.



yup that's right !!!!


----------



## itzmydamnlyf (Dec 20, 2010)

papul1993 said:


> dude this is what happens in Assam. Buying computer components in Assam sucks!! I dont know when the situation will improve.



hope it will improve when we put some pressure on them or else these lazy bunch of idiots will never learn...


----------



## KunalAggarwal (Jan 31, 2011)

I brought a Corsair Flash Voyager GT 16GB from SMC International, Nehru Place some 15 days ago.

When i unpacked it and opened the cap, the USB head came out with the cap itself stuck inside it, i.e., it was broken from its body. (Probably a manufacturing defect).

So, I went back to SMC today and they referred me to Kaizen Infoserve (the Corsair Service Center in Nehru Place), where they refused to take it for RMA.

They say "that it has gone off warranty if broken". They were not even interested to listen (b*stards were busy chattin up some guests).

The Corsair Toll free numbers also don't work either. Just keep on ringing.. ringing..

I have already made 2 rounds to Nehru Place still no reply.


----------



## static_x (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok..so here is an interesting RMA story..though it happened few years back but it was a wonderful experience...
So I got a LaCie 500 GB ext HDD in 2006 which my cousin brought from Europe. I used it for a year or so and one fine day while scanning the HDD few bad sectors were found on the disc so I thought about RMA'ing it...now the question was it being a laCie..no one including myself had any idea about its existence in India...so i started my research on the net and came to know that NEOTERIC is doing laCie in India so I contacted their head office in Mumbai and they asked me about the invoice and when i told them that it was bought outside India they backed out and refused to help...I had no choice..then I called Neoteric's Bangalore office but even they told me the same thing..after many requests he told me that he can give me the email ID of laCie's country's head who is based in Singapore....so I wrote a descriptive email to this fellow...after a few email exchanges this gentleman agreed to give me the replacement...He even arranged for the HDD pick up from my place and in a 2 weeks time he got it replaced with a newer and bigger capacity model...
and the best thing is that WE are still in touch and still exchange friendly emails...


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 3, 2011)

^^wow


----------



## static_x (Feb 3, 2011)

Another one..related to Rashi..but can be shared here also...
During the days of P4 systems...i had an asus motherboard which i used for 2 and half years...and it failed one day so i rma'd it & sent it back to Rashi..after a weeks time got the same thing back..but problem was there..again rma'd and the same stuff repeated again...so called 'em up but they were reluctant in giving the replaement..so contacted many rashi people across the country....finally got their Delhi's boss's number talked to him and he helped me to get the replacement...but that was nt easy..i was after him like anything for the replacement....used a bit of GANDHIgiri..i continuously mailed him on daily basis till the day he agreed to give me the replacement...so that was really a tough job..but executed well...i still have that replacemnt mobo and that too is working fine..


----------



## arijit_ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Product-acer 5745

Distributor cum Service center-
nimbuss technologies
Kolkata
Location-Kolkata(West Bengal)

Date of RMA-18th october 2010

Receive Date of the product- 10th jan 2011

About their service-it took near about 3 month to replace my motherboard..and after two days of recieving it my hard disk crashed..again i send it..


----------



## Tenida (Feb 9, 2011)

static_x said:


> Ok..so here is an interesting RMA story..though it happened few years back but it was a wonderful experience...
> So I got a LaCie 500 GB ext HDD in 2006 which my cousin brought from Europe. I used it for a year or so and one fine day while scanning the HDD few bad sectors were found on the disc so I thought about RMA'ing it...now the question was it being a laCie..no one including myself had any idea about its existence in India...so i started my research on the net and came to know that NEOTERIC is doing laCie in India so I contacted their head office in Mumbai and they asked me about the invoice and when i told them that it was bought outside India they backed out and refused to help...I had no choice..then I called Neoteric's Bangalore office but even they told me the same thing..after many requests he told me that he can give me the email ID of laCie's country's head who is based in Singapore....so I wrote a descriptive email to this fellow...after a few email exchanges this gentleman agreed to give me the replacement...He even arranged for the HDD pick up from my place and in a 2 weeks time he got it replaced with a newer and bigger capacity model...
> and the best thing is that WE are still in touch and still exchange friendly emails...



Wow Congrats...


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

whats the full form of RMA ??


----------



## Joker (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> whats the full form of RMA ??


RMA - refer the wikipedia result


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

Seagate RMA experience is pathetic


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Seagate RMA experience is pathetic



For me it wasn't that bad...ya but they do take a long time....


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Seagate RMA experience is pathetic



care to share your experience with necessary details ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> care to share your experience with necessary details ?



yup here it is...



			
				zangetsu said:
			
		

> @mohityadavx: Buddy the same thing happend wid me also.
> I had Seagate Freeagent Go 2.5" 250GB HDD....
> they replaced or repaired (I dnt knw) my HDD after taking 1month....
> 
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

my Logitech SBS A300 speaker-subwoofer system stopped outputting sound through one of the speakers. will take it to those Rashi by next week or maybe Saturday.


----------



## Anish (Apr 17, 2011)

HI, my experience with IBM:
  The screen of my laptop (thinkpad) terribly flickered. [I 've also asked for a solution in thinkdigit forum]. Finally, i contacted the customer support (toll free from bsnl) and they gave me two places(choice) to take the laptop for servicing. I preferred Chennai. There i handed my laptop to them. within 3 days, they called me and i went to pick it up. It was perfect and a good service. They replaced the lcd screen completely!. Everything free of cost( of course its under warranty)


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine with DELL Service at Park Street, Kolkata.
I had sent my DELL Studio Laptop for a DVD Drive replacement withing guarantee period and even though i received a confirmation that the hardware has been procured and they are taking close to 2 weeks to install it  I am still waiting.

---------------------------
My new SAMSUNG LCD fell from the desk and the display seem to be dead. SO i called up SAMSUNG Service Centre and withing 2 hours, their technician arrived and fixed it


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2011)

Samsung provides very fast after-sales support in Kolkata.Earlier they exchanged my faulty 17'' Crt monitor with new set within 1 day.


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2011)

I came across many reviews in this forum against WD's RMA. But this link here proves that they have better RMA service than Seagate.
Western Digital vs. Seagate RMA Showdown - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Will come to know about RMA process of WD very shortly.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 21, 2011)

AOC RMA is top notch.. My AOC F22 monitor showed a green vertical line this year in January.. I called their toll free number.. They sent a guy after 2 days.. That's awesome because I live in Himachal, far away from metros.. He diagnosed the problem & then another guy came with a new LCD panel after 4 days.. that's it.. no questions asked.. The only thing they asked me over the phone was whether I was using the monitor at home or at office..

Here's another one.. My cousin had this XFX 7600 GT.. it went kaput after 2 years of service due to electricity malfunction.. He sent it back to Rashi, they sent him XFX 8800 GT because 7600 GT wasn't available & 8600 GT was of 256 MB.. 

Location :- Mandi, Himachal Pradesh..


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

8800gt in place of 7600gt - Rashi's service varies wildly.


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2011)

My GF's dell inspiron charger got burnt on the 11th month, soon she called them they replaced the charger immediately by sending a new one with in a day.


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> 8800gt in place of 7600gt - Rashi's service varies wildly.


Yes, in Chennai they are beyond good, better than msi, gigabyte or any other, in kolkata its just the opposite.
Sweet to live in chennai and buy asus stuff 

I envy Megamind.



saswat23 said:


> I came across many reviews in this forum against WD's RMA. But this link here proves that they have better RMA service than Seagate.
> Western Digital vs. Seagate RMA Showdown - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


That's USA.

We are living in India.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, in Chennai they are beyond good, better than msi, gigabyte or any other, in kolkata its just the opposite.
> Sweet to live in chennai and buy asus stuff
> 
> I envy Megamind.




This one is in Mandi, Himachal Pradesh. Even in Patna they are pretty customer friendly. How come it's so bad in Kolkata? Don't they care about their business?


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> This one is in Mandi, Himachal Pradesh. Even in Patna they are pretty customer friendly. How come it's so bad in Kolkata? Don't they care about their business?


Hey skud, just asking a question, if my board ever needs rma(god forbid) I'll come to patna, and stay at your house and do the rma, please??  

And yes, they suck in kolkata, and they do it intentionally, one day I will take some antisocials with me and fck their place up so good.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

You are absolutely welcome buddy. 

And regarding the second line, well, you don't even need antisocials, there are enough sufferers who would love to do it voluntarily.


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> You are absolutely welcome buddy.
> 
> And regarding the second line, well, you don't even need antisocials, there are enough sufferers who would love to do it voluntarily.


Thanks.

And we are nerds, we are not good at fighting, but I have a few friends who can do some damage, for a bottle of good scotch


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

True. Have you sent the email to Asus? I think its important for them to know the reality.

OT: Are Sapphire motherboards available in India?


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

hellknight said:


> AOC RMA is top notch.. My AOC F22 monitor showed a green vertical line this year in January.. I called their toll free number.. They sent a guy after 2 days.. That's awesome because I live in Himachal, far away from metros.. He diagnosed the problem & then another guy came with a new LCD panel after 4 days.. that's it.. no questions asked.. The only thing they asked me over the phone was whether I was using the monitor at home or at office..
> 
> Here's another one.. My cousin had this XFX 7600 GT.. it went kaput after 2 years of service due to electricity malfunction.. He sent it back to Rashi, they sent him XFX 8800 GT because 7600 GT wasn't available & 8600 GT was of 256 MB..
> 
> Location :- Mandi, Himachal Pradesh..



great and this way every company should provide it's after sales service.



Skud said:


> You are absolutely welcome buddy.
> 
> And regarding the second line, well, you don't even need antisocials, *there are enough sufferers who would love to do it voluntarily*.



yep, that's very true 

After that incident :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...ating-xfx-graphic-card-warranty-resolved.html

I've replaced that 8600GT 4 times so far - they are giving new box packed 8600GT every time and If I ask them to give me some other card ( even if I'm willing to pay ) they are saying they have 8600GT in stock so they can't give me any other card - damn! looks like all the 8600GT can be found on only one location in the earth


----------



## hellknight (Jul 22, 2011)

@Topgear.. You need to pressurize your dealer as well.. I've a very good relationship with my dealer here.. I've bought around 4 computers for my home & around 6-7 for my cousins & around 10 laptops for my friends.. They all give him my reference & I do call him when they go to his shop.. Maybe, that was the reason behind 7600 GT's transformation into 8800 GT.. In fact, let me tell you one more..

In the old days, My childhood buddy bought this board, ASUS A8N VM-CSM along with AMD Athlon 3500+ (single core).. We burnt it while overclocking. No one gives warranty on overclocked products. We went to our dealer and said that this is not working, he shipped them back to Rashi & he got a new board & new processor after a month..


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ that's really great to know.

I've bought this 8600GT form a shop which is well known as the outlet of Rashi Peripheral and rest you can figure out very easily - they don't give much importance to the customers and I'm not a very frequent buyer ( only bought one product so far ) of that shop either - so first time my elder bro made them have a talk with Rashi service center people and replace the 8600GT for the first time and as long as you get your product replaced they really don't care much about if you are satisfied or not as long as they can cheat with more and more people


----------



## insaneYLN (Jul 30, 2011)

I feel it is imperative that a list of Customer Care Service toll free numbers of various tech companies/firms be made by any member. It can be used as a reference & hence could be made a sticky.

Just a thought..


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ brilliant idea


----------



## virajkin (Aug 6, 2011)

WD RMA is very good. My 3Yr OLD 80 GB HDD gone bad. Filled the RMA request. Next day WD express courier person took the HDD. 4 Days later they sent me a WD Cavier SE 250GB hDD. i think this is pretty fast
I always had good experience with WD RMA
Transcend RMA is horrible. 5 moths passed and they have not replaced my 4GB pen drive


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you filled the RMA request online? And where do you live?


----------



## virajkin (Aug 6, 2011)

WD Support / Warranty Services / Warranty Services for End User Customers
On this link u can check the warranty of the HDD and fill the RMA form (Select standard replacement INDIA)
The courier company will contact you and take the faulty HDD. Once WD receives that, they will immediately send the replacement on your address via courier 
You don't have to pay any fees/money
BTW i am from Panaji Goa


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2011)

virajkin said:


> WD RMA is very good. My 3Yr OLD 80 GB HDD gone bad. Filled the RMA request. Next day WD express courier person took the HDD. 4 Days later they sent me a WD Cavier SE 250GB hDD. i think this is pretty fast
> I always had good experience with WD RMA.



You mean they sent you a 250GB HDD for a 80GB HDD and that too free of cost.


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Has to be. They don't make anything lesser than this these days.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2011)

virajkin said:


> WD RMA is very good. My 3Yr OLD 80 GB HDD gone bad. Filled the RMA request. Next day WD express courier person took the HDD. 4 Days later they sent me a WD Cavier SE 250GB hDD. i think this is pretty fast
> I always had good experience with WD RMA
> Transcend RMA is horrible. 5 moths passed and they have not replaced my 4GB pen drive





virajkin said:


> WD Support / Warranty Services / Warranty Services for End User Customers
> On this link u can check the warranty of the HDD and fill the RMA form (Select standard replacement INDIA)
> The courier company will contact you and take the faulty HDD. Once WD receives that, they will immediately send the replacement on your address via courier
> You don't have to pay any fees/money
> BTW i am from Panaji Goa



thanks for sharing you experience with WD rma - never knew before it's so easy


----------



## virajkin (Aug 7, 2011)

Ya they ve sent me 250GB SATA in replacement of 80GB
One more incident-my cousins WD Mypassport 160GB portable HDD was dead. After I did RMA procedure they sent a 500 GB portable My Book HDD. I was very jealous about him because he hardly uses that portable 500GB. and for me now even 3.5 TB storage is not enough


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

^^ wow, that's exceptional - WD guys are doing some great work regarding RMA - next time thinking about getting a WD HDD


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 11, 2011)

*Technical Support helpline numbers*

*Customer Care Service Centre [Technical Support] Toll Free Helpline Numbers*
_(toll free from BSNL/MTNL lines)_

Seagate
1800 425 5435

Kingston Technology
1860 233 4515

Western Digital
1800 200 5789

Gigabyte
1800 425 4945

ASUS
1800 209 0365

Sony
1800 103 7799

Samsung
1800 3000 8282
1800 110 011

LG
1800 180 9999

BSNL
1800 424 1600

BenQ
1800 419 9979

AOC
1800 425 4318

D-Link
1800 22 8998

Canon
1800 180 3366

Acer
1800 11 6677
1800 3000 2237

Hewlett Packard
1800 102 4554

Epson
1800 425 0011
1800 3000 1600

Moser Baer
1800 111 113

APC
1800 425 4877

Toshiba
1800 200 8674
1800 11 8674

Panasonic
1860 425 1860

iBall
1800 209 42255

Buffalo
1800 425 6210

Netgear
1800 425 4327

Amkette
1800 11 9090

Corsair
1800 425 5464


(EDIT : I have added some more technical helpline numbers. Superiors, please make necessary changes if required.  )


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ wow, that's exceptional - WD guys are doing some great work regarding RMA - next time thinking about getting a WD HDD



hopefully every company will do the same all the time.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ but they always don't do the right thing and we can always hope for the best 

@ *insaneYLN* - thanks for those contact numbers


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Technical Support helpline numbers*



insaneYLN said:


> *Customer Care Service Centre [Technical Support] Toll Free Helpline Numbers*
> _(toll free from BSNL/MTNL lines)_
> 
> Seagate
> ...




This would be helpful.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 13, 2011)

I received the replacement for my Western Digital My Passport Essential SE 1TB USB 3.0 portable hard disk today.

I am disappointed because Flextronics Technologies (the firm that handles WD RMA) did not send the drive in its original packaging. I had sent the drive for RMA in its original box but the replacement has come back in an ordinary cardboard box. Also, the drive is "refurbished" & not a brand new replacement. The evidence for this claim is that the initial model & serial number which came imprinted on the drive when i purchased it, still exists. Although on the website the replaced model & serial number are different.
I reckon i will have to re-register my drive as the current status (for the old model & serial number) shows as "warranty void".
  

In my opinion, Western Digital should have provided a brand new replacement in a brand new original packaging. Just my personal point of view. Perhaps i am whining because the day has been so bloody frustrating.
My apologies for not being rational perhaps.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ where are you from ? In Goa WD is providing excellent service ( read the posts of virajkin ) and is the replaced drive working without any issue ?

BTW, I think it's must be some kind of mistake made by Flextronics as :



> The evidence for this claim is that the initial model & serial number which came imprinted on the drive when i purchased it, still exists. Although on the website the replaced model & serial number are different.



but they might have repair3ed the drive you sent to them o they returned you the defective drive you sent for RMA by some mistake - anyway, re-register this and see what happens next.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 14, 2011)

@ *topgear*
Sir, i am a resident of Goa as well. The drive i sent for replacement was repaired. The RMA status online shows that this drive has been assigned a new model & serial number although the sticker underneath has not changed, there is no physical indication of the new model & serial number.
I hope this does not confuse & cause problems if the need to send this drive for RMA again, arises.


What has disappointed me to some extent is that they did not send the drive back in its original box (the WD green colour box) in which the drive came when i first purchased it. i understand it is a minor, perhaps a negligible glitch but i wanted to show my Dad the drive along with its packaging contents.

I will call the technical helpline tomorrow & inquire.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 14, 2011)

@insaneYLN They must have repaired your old hard disk 1TB if it had some minor problems.
Regarding your serial no. issue u can call their toll free number and ask your queries. They should help you. 
Till now i did 7 RMA's for WD and haven't faced a single issue with them.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

@ *insaneYLN* - Thanks for the detailed info and do post the feedback.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2011)

8600GT gone bad on June and I've not sent it for RMA then because I'm tired of sending this one RMA for again and again but as the warranty is expiring 2/3 days later I thought why not give it a last try - so sent it for RAM on 29th Aug and got a new 8600GT as replacement yesterday.


----------



## d3p (Sep 2, 2011)

^ Lucky You....


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeap lucky man


----------



## Alok (Sep 2, 2011)

My Dell 1910-IN 19" crashed. When i went to shop they told me to call Dell customer care.
I made a call, he asked me to send invoice and my address via e-mail.
I got new Monitor as replacement within 4 days at my home

(that crashed monitor made me join TDF, and was my first thread.)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> My Dell 1910-IN 19" crashed. When i went to shop they told me to call Dell customer care.
> I made a call, he asked me to send invoice and my address via e-mail.
> I got new Monitor as replacement within 4 days at my home
> 
> (that crashed monitor made me join TDF, and was my first thread.)



Congrats  Dell has always been good at RMA and service support! 
btw good to know ur reason for joining TDF, its interesting


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> 8600GT gone bad on June and I've not sent it for RMA then because I'm tired of sending this one RMA for again and again but as the warranty is expiring 2/3 days later I thought why not give it a last try - so sent it for RAM on 29th Aug and got a new 8600GT as replacement yesterday.



You are lucky. 



Kola2842 said:


> My Dell 1910-IN 19" crashed. When i went to shop they told me to call Dell customer care.
> I made a call, he asked me to send invoice and my address via e-mail.
> I got new Monitor as replacement within 4 days at my home
> 
> (that crashed monitor made me join TDF, and was my first thread.)



And so are you. Dell's after service always rocks.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2011)

anther one bites the dust 
GIAGBYTE Z68X-UD4 RMA Woes
although the board was very good but it was taken out by a phantom power surge
i will miss that board
hopefully the new one will be better


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> My Dell 1910-IN 19" crashed. When i went to shop they told me to call Dell customer care.
> I made a call, he asked me to send invoice and my address via e-mail.
> I got new Monitor as replacement within 4 days at my home
> 
> (that crashed monitor made me join TDF, and was my first thread.)



nice experience - all others ( manufacturers ) should learn from this 



d3p5kor said:


> ^ Lucky You....





abhinavmail1 said:


> Yeap lucky man





dashing.sujay said:


> Congrats  Dell has always been good at RMA and service support!
> btw good to know ur reason for joining TDF, its interesting





d6bmg said:


> You are lucky.
> And so are you. Dell's after service always rocks.



thanks guys


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

Gave my Bricked D-Link DSL-2730U for RMA, 2 days for minor problem and 7 days for major problem.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

^^ LOL, you should have given it to RMA after 2 days of minor problem & not waiting for 7 days of major problem.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2011)

Charan said:


> Gave my Bricked D-Link DSL-2730U for RMA, 2 days for minor problem and 7 days for major problem.



Called the service center . they told its a major problem and they have sent it to the HO, its gonna take 15 days!!


----------



## Skud (Sep 7, 2011)

Got my 2TB WD Green replaced. Gone for RMA on 19th August. The product pickup date was given on 25th, but was picked 2 days earlier. The new unit was delivered on 2nd September and reached me yesterday. Pretty good, hassle-free experience what is my first claim of warranty in life.

WD gets a thumbs up. 


One weird thing, the new drive got registered on WD site with full 3 years warranty.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2011)

i have to RMA my gpu as i get BSODs or crashes during gaming. i contacted smc and they replied me with this -



> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will ship it today or Monday.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 9, 2011)

Instead of sending ur GPU to SMC why dont you take it Aditya Infotech in ur city. They are the distributors of Sapphire products in India and will surely RMA ur GPU.

Even if ur Corsair PSU has any problems you can take it to them for RMA.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2011)

^there is no aditya infotech in Amritsar. Closest are ludhiana and chandigarh.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2011)

Raised RMA request for APC 1.1KvA UPS today.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

The 8600GT went Kaput again ( the warranty is expired on 4th of this month ) - gave it to a friend to use instead of his Leadtek NVIDIA 6800GS 256MB which is still working. and this 8600GT 256MB worked for the least time before it went kaput - on a close observation I found that the clock generator used on the gfx card is just too old though the card and box content looked to be new but actually they are not.

The End Summary : The gfx cards XFX send here for RMA purpose is very bad and that's why not a single RMAed 8600GT worked for more than a month ( except the first one ) - I've spent a lot of my precious time to RMA this XFX 8600GT 256MB again and again but never be able to get a another model ( but those might be bad too ) due to Rashi as they have all the bad XFX 8600GT 256MBs made in the whole world in their stock - I would not like anyone to have the same experience like this - so future buyers should stay away from XFX gfx cards IMO.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> Raised RMA request for APC 1.1KvA UPS today (12Sep, 2011). ()



Received replacement today (14Sep, 2011).
Location: Pune.
Reason: UPS was giving less backup.
Service: Very good 

It's on charging now. Will post observations later, if any.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

APC's service is exemplary. They don't even ask for bills etc. Guess, others have a lot to learn from them.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello Friends, a couple of quick questions.
Does Western Digital offer International Warranty? The reason i ask this, perhaps naive question is because i have a 1TB USB 3.0 My Passport Essential SE portable drive & i am scheduled to leave for England in October.
So, in case a problem arises, can i claim an RMA in the U.K. The drive was purchased in India & has been sent for RMA once due to occurrence of bad sectors (logical issue).

Also, would you recommend the aforementioned drive to future buyers? Is it better to stick to a USB 2.0 portable drive for a user who has a motherboard which has no native support for USB 3.0?
I personally have a Gigabyte GA-M61-PME-S2P (rev. 1.0) motherboard, so do any of you reckon that i am bound to face "logical issues" such as bad sectors in the future?

Sorry for posting this here. Superiors, please move this post to a desired category if it belongs elsewhere.

Thank you & awaiting your apt replies.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i have to RMA my gpu as i get BSODs or crashes during gaming. i contacted smc and they replied me with this -
> 
> will ship it today or Monday.



got this on monday -



> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2011)

*update on 01-10-2011 -*



> dear sir,
> 
> 
> congratulations! Your rma’ed product(s) have been successfully re-dispatched. The tracking details for the rma shipment are as follows:
> ...



So sapphire service and smc support gets a thumbs up from me 
waiting for package now.


----------



## asingh (Oct 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> The 8600GT went Kaput again ( the warranty is expired on 4th of this month ) - gave it to a friend to use instead of his Leadtek NVIDIA 6800GS 256MB which is still working. and this 8600GT 256MB worked for the least time before it went kaput - on a close observation I found that the clock generator used on the gfx card is just too old though the card and box content looked to be new but actually they are not.
> 
> The End Summary : The gfx cards XFX send here for RMA purpose is very bad and that's why not a single RMAed 8600GT worked for more than a month ( except the first one ) - I've spent a lot of my precious time to RMA this XFX 8600GT 256MB again and again but never be able to get a another model ( but those might be bad too ) due to Rashi as they have all the bad XFX 8600GT 256MBs made in the whole world in their stock - I would not like anyone to have the same experience like this - so future buyers should stay away from XFX gfx cards IMO.




You were so honest and persistent in your approach. Sorry hear this happened.
Sad.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2011)

@jaskanwar
snip off the docket number


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2011)

Done faun.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 2, 2011)

No1 uses the word "Congratulations" when the RMA process was successful. Then again smooth and hassle-less replacement (not repair) is somewhat of a "mega-bumper prize" as many have a very very long way to go in that department.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 3, 2011)

And i get a card with dual fan cooler


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2011)

^^pics plz.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 3, 2011)

faun - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/145515-bsods-driver-problems-2.html#post1503996


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> And i get a card with dual fan cooler



congrats - great example of after sales service


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2011)

Charan said:


> Gave my Bricked D-Link DSL-2730U for RMA, 2 days for minor problem and 7 days for major problem.





Charan said:


> Called the service center . they told its a major problem and they have sent it to the HO, its gonna take 15 days!!



Got the device yesterday. Problem was solved after a BIOS re-flash


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Product*-Cooler Master GX550W PSU

*Product Purchase Date*- 6th July 2010

*Warranty period* - 5 years

*Distributor cum Service center*-Acro engg.
Dhuri plaza,
1st floor,Vasai
Thane.
Location-Mumbai

*Date of RMA*-31st October 2011

*Receive Date of the product*- 31st October 2011

*Comments*

About their service-Absolutely loved the service.I had facing problems with my PSU for few days so after confirming the fault to PSU i took it for replacement to their service center (had to travel a lot but was worth it).As soon as i reached the service center they were kind enough to give a seat and do the checking of the PSU in front of the customer.

After checking that the product was faulty(+12v failed to deliver power using some of their testing device containing LED's for each voltages)they replaced the product on the spot with a newer GX 550W bronze model and apologized for the inconvenience caused and was kind enough of to give the explanation (cause i queried why the product failed)

Good service !!

*Product*-Western Digital 500GB Caviar Green

*Product Purchase Date*- September 2009

*Warranty period* - 5 years

*Distributor cum Service center*-Flextronics
Banglore


*Date of RMA*-4th October 2011

*Receive Date of the product*-  ------

*Comments*

*Hey guys would like to update that western digital have stopped sending courier guys to pickup the hard disk and we will have to drop the product to the courier guys i.e(AFL courier).*
I came to know about this change very late.As i had applied for RMA on the 4th Oct and i was given a date of 12th Oct for pickup.
A week after 12th Oct passed i called up the WD toll free number to enquire about delay in pickup, so they gave the number of courier firm(AFL courier) responsible.So i called up the courier firm to enquire about delay, so they informed me that *according to new WD policy customers will have to drop the product to the nearest courier center and only after WD  receive the product will they deliver the new product to home.*
I called up WD to confirm about this and they did say yes.
So i gave the product to the courier firm(AFL courier)on *1st NOV'11*(waited this long since it was diwali vacations in the middle) and the product got delivered*(2nd Nov'11)* to the banglore center according to their website.
Now waiting for the WD website to update the info. abt. hard disk.
Hopefully they will update it soon and send the hard disk fast.
*Guys what do you guys recommend about the waiting time for updating their site and delivery for new product?*


----------



## d3p (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Cooler Master has strong Distribution network as well as ASS in india as of now.

Probably your WD may take 7-10 days max to reach you back. BTW you have any confidential/sensitive data on it. 

Did you took regular backup ???


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 3, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ Cooler Master has strong Distribution network as well as ASS in india as of now.
> 
> Probably your WD may take 7-10 days max to reach you back. BTW you have any confidential/sensitive data on it.
> 
> Did you took regular backup ???



Thanks for information about WD i took a backup of all data and formatted the hard disk.


----------



## d3p (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ generally its recommended to keep such data out. You don't who may misuse it at any point of time.

Good Job...


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> *Product*-Cooler Master GX550W PSU
> 
> *Product Purchase Date*- 6th July 2010
> 
> ...



great and congrats 



> *Product*-Western Digital 500GB Caviar Green
> 
> *Product Purchase Date*- September 2009
> 
> ...



so WD changed their policy a bit - thanks for informing and do post the feedback.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 5, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> *Product*-Western Digital 500GB Caviar Green
> 
> *Product Purchase Date*- September 2009
> 
> ...


Today WD guys have replied by e-mail:-
*"This is confirmation we have received and processed your defective product(s) into our system. We will notify by email once your replacement product is ready for delivery."*


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 7, 2011)

Today i returned my FSP SAGA-II 500W to Aditya Infotech for RMA. It isnt working at all. Even no current flow. They have asked me 7 days time for the replacement. 
Though i have sent the PSU for RMA, I would like to know the actual problem. After switching on the UPS there is no light on the mobo. So, is it the PSU problem or has the mobo died. Actually the earthing is weak, so sometimes i get shocks when touching the back panel. 
Is there any way i can check whether its the mobo problem? I want to check it myself at home. So, is there any such way?


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Today i returned my FSP SAGA-II 500W to Aditya Infotech for RMA. It isnt working at all. Even no current flow. They have asked me 7 days time for the replacement.
> Though i have sent the PSU for RMA, I would like to know the actual problem. After switching on the UPS there is no light on the mobo. So, is it the PSU problem or has the mobo died. Actually the earthing is weak, so sometimes i get shocks when touching the back panel.
> Is there any way i can check whether its the mobo problem? I want to check it myself at home. So, is there any such way?



Borrow a PSU and power up only the basic compenents.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 7, 2011)

My bro is hesitating to borrow me his PSU even for 10mins of testing. So, is there any other way??


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2011)

take your Cabinet & check at his place then....


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ His place!! We live in a joint family. And his room is next to mine. 
He is not willing to open his cabinet, so in anyway i cant take the PSU from him. I think i have to wait till mine returns back .


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 11, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> Today WD guys have replied by e-mail:-
> *"This is confirmation we have received and processed your defective product(s) into our system. We will notify by email once your replacement product is ready for delivery."*


WD UPDATE:-
"Your replacement product(s) has been processed for delivery. If you do not receive your replacement product(s) within 7 business days from 11/11/2011, please contact us at 1800-200-5789."


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys this is the first time I will RMA some thing. My 2TB WDD Green is showing 1.8% error clusters. I this enough for RMA. The OS is never stable. Also I do not have a bill, lost it.  Can it be done here at Delhi, or do I need to ship it back to Itwarez..?


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

It can be done online and from your place. No need to ship it back to ITWares. I hope you have already have it registered at WD's site.

Looks like these 2tb drives have some real problems. Even I have mine replaced.

BTW, is it *warez*?


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 11, 2011)

@asingh - i don't think you would require bill just the serial number is enough as Skud has stated earlier the entire process is online.
If you want to check the warranty status - *websupport.wdc.com/warranty/serialinput.asp?custtype=end&requesttype=warranty&lang=en
And if you wanna apply for rma - *websupport.wdc.com/warranty/rmainfo.asp?custtype=end&lang=en
As for whether replacing the drive is concerned if you can take the backup of all your data then give the hdd for RMA to be in the safer side.
And also after applying do call WD guys to make sure whether they would come and pickup the HDD or we our self would have to submit it as it has happened in my case.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

I read in this forum that they have stopped that facility of home pickup. You have to submit it to courier company (AFL Courier).


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> It can be done online and from your place. No need to ship it back to ITWares. I hope you have already have it registered at WD's site.
> 
> Looks like these 2tb drives have some real problems. Even I have mine replaced.
> 
> BTW, is it *warez*?


Not registered it. But will. I can do that later right. I think the drive purchase is around 7-8 months old, but usage started like 40 days ago. It sat sealed in my cupboard not used. Is WAREZ,



jerrin_ss5 said:


> @asingh - i don't think you would require bill just the serial number is enough as Skud has stated earlier the entire process is online.
> If you want to check the warranty status - *websupport.wdc.com/warranty/serialinput.asp?custtype=end&requesttype=warranty&lang=en
> And if you wanna apply for rma - WD Support / Warranty Services / End User / Product Replacement for End Users
> As for whether replacing the drive is concerned if you can take the backup of all your data then give the hdd for RMA to be in the safer side.
> And also after applying do call WD guys to make sure whether they would come and pickup the HDD or we our self would have to submit it as it has happened in my case.



Will, check. Hopefully I can do it within Delhi. Will take a backup. Yea. Is like 250GB only.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> Not registered it. But will. *I can do that later right.* I think the drive purchase is around 7-8 months old, but usage started like 40 days ago. It sat sealed in my cupboard not used. Is WAREZ,
> 
> 
> 
> Will, check. *Hopefully I can do it within Delhi.* Will take a backup. Yea. Is like 250GB only.




You can.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

hmm I've seen many WD Green giving problems and going for RMA.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2011)

^^
Do they have any RMA center at NP..?


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ it's in Okhla, I think.


----------



## digibrush (Nov 12, 2011)

*Product:* Seagate 500GB 

*Product Purchase Date:* 25th July 2009

*Warranty period :* 5 years

*Place :* Kolkata

*Submit RMA Request: *31st October 2011

*Service Centre :* ACCEL CARE CENTER, 20/1, A.J.C BOSE ROAD, GROUND FLOOR.(Beck Bagan) 
Service Cente rPhone No : 30259801


*Receive Date of the product:* 11 November 2011



I have to register my profile through ACCEL public web site to avail warranty support.

On 10th Nov. ACCEL send SMS :
'Greetings from Accel, Your replacement for defective serial no. ----- for case id.----- is ready. Please visit us and collect it'.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ looks like the address has changed - it was here before :



> ACCEL FRONTLINE SERVICES LTD
> 12, LOWER ROWDON STREET, 1ST FLOOR
> KOLKATA - 700 020



anyway, thanks for the info


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 14, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> WD UPDATE:-
> "Your replacement product(s) has been processed for delivery. If you do not receive your replacement product(s) within 7 business days from 11/11/2011, please contact us at 1800-200-5789."



i received my wd hard disk today ie 14/11/11
check this pics out:-
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/8210/14112011036.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/2351/14112011042.jpg
 anyways good service from wd !!


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it the same old one or they have sent a new one??


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 14, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Is it the same old one or they have sent a new one??



a new one


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2011)

WD's service is good, but why so many of their drives are failing is a matter of concern.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

Friend's one-year-old Seagate FreeAgent Go drive died. Got a replacement in 2 weeks. A new GoFlex drive. Only downside is that the old drive had a 5-year warranty. The new one has just two years.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ I think you should get 2 years more warranty as when you purchased the  drive the warranty was 5 years and the original warranty should remain applicable even with the replaced drives.



jerrin_ss5 said:


> i received my wd hard disk today ie 14/11/11
> check this pics out:-
> anyways good service from wd !!



nice 

good to know that HDD RMA is not taking much time even after the flood in Thailand - the two giant manufacturers are really doing well in this regard - only thing left is price reduction though that's a different story


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> good to know that HDD RMA is not taking much time even after the flood in Thailand - the two giant manufacturers are really doing well in this regard - only thing left is price reduction though that's a different story



this might spark the revolution for ssd dominance in the market if the prices don't drop


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

No signs of that so far.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

My Seagate 500GB Internal HDD as well as My Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 500GB have become corrupted. I ran Seatools Long Generic test to repair the bad sectors and it seemed to have failed. I checked in their website and its still under warranty. It has suggested that I contact Supertron Electronics Ltd. I'm confused what to do next. Pleas help.


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ take a look at post No. 127 



jerrin_ss5 said:


> this might spark the revolution for ssd dominance in the market if the prices don't drop



yep, that might be but for that SSD price needs to come down as well


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep, that might be but for that SSD price needs to come down as well



Hoping that it does ...
if so i am itching to buy an ssd...


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi,
I have recived wd caviar black sata 2 640gb 3gb/s against dead caviar se 160gb sata 2 3gb/s, which i bought in year 2006 with 5yrs warranty and wd caviar blue 500gb sata3 6gb/s against eServer 80gb drive sata 1 drive. Now both drives i recived with full warranty from wd some guys here n there say they will update your warranty asap with remaining warranty of your previous drives. But i still can see full warranty in wd site with drives serial numbers. Are they going to drop the warranty of my new drives or im just a lucky one?(almost a month has passed and site still showing full warranties on both drives).-)


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 16, 2011)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Hi,
> I have recived wd caviar black sata 2 640gb 3gb/s against dead caviar se 160gb sata 2 3gb/s, which i bought in year 2006 with 5yrs warranty and wd caviar blue 500gb sata3 6gb/s against eServer 80gb drive sata 1 drive. Now both drives i recived with full warranty from wd some guys here n there say they will update your warranty asap with remaining warranty of your previous drives. But i still can see full warranty in wd site with drives serial numbers. Are they going to drop the warranty of my new drives or im just a lucky one?(almost a month has passed and site still showing full warranties on both drives).-)



Since a month has passed by i don't think they will drop your warranty consider yourself lucky mate and congo.......


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks i will keep my fingers crossed for some time more.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2011)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Hi,
> I have recived wd caviar black sata 2 640gb 3gb/s against dead caviar se 160gb sata 2 3gb/s, which i bought in year 2006 with 5yrs warranty and wd caviar blue 500gb sata3 6gb/s against eServer 80gb drive sata 1 drive. Now both drives i recived with full warranty from wd some guys here n there say they will update your warranty asap with remaining warranty of your previous drives. But i still can see full warranty in wd site with drives serial numbers. Are they going to drop the warranty of my new drives or im just a lucky one?(almost a month has passed and site still showing full warranties on both drives).-)



I've just one word for this - superb


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 17, 2011)

hey guys wanna update the wd rma proces...
one of my friends had applied for the wd rma process and courier firm said to him they will pickup the hard disk 
let's see if they pick up the hard disk for him today if so..
i will update it here....


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the WD RMA TAT.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> What is the WD RMA TAT.



Didn't get wat's "TAT"? 


jerrin_ss5 said:


> hey guys wanna update the wd rma proces...
> one of my friends had applied for the wd rma process and courier firm said to him they will pickup the hard disk
> let's see if they pick up the hard disk for him today if so..
> i will update it here....



it seems the courier guys didn't turn up 
when my friend called up the courier guys they said they would come in 2-3 days
but my friend being an impatient fellow went and gave the hdd to courier center
so now we are in a dilemma that whether courier guys picks up the HDD for WD or not  
will have to wait till someone else undergoes the RMA process


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2011)

TAT = turn around time.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> TAT = turn around time.



about a week !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> What is the WD RMA TAT.



its the best AFAIK

coz one of my frnd got it RMA within 3days


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 19, 2011)

Ideally 7 days by max. If you're opting for that home pickup thing then it might go for a toss, but that blame is on the courier companies.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 21, 2011)

I sent my HDD to wester digital and 3 or 4 days I got my replacement......

Don't go for courier pickup..... Send it yourself.. It is much faster... Will hardly cost you around 100 rupees...


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> I sent my HDD to wester digital and 3 or 4 days I got my replacement......
> 
> Don't go for courier pickup..... Send it yourself.. It is much faster... Will hardly cost you around 100 rupees...



Ooh..shoot. I have done the RMA start..and they said a courier guy will pick it. Does the HDD need to be packed and ready to be mailed when the person comes, also will I have to pay for the courier.

1. Is it seriously better I just pack it nice and ship it off, myself.
2. Can I change my delivery address to what I initially registered.
3. Can I still ship it, even when I requested courier pick up.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

1. You have to pack it by yourself and also write the RMA no. in 3 sides, AFAIR. But shipping probably need to be done via their courier only.

2. Go to your RMA request page and see if delivery address can be changed.

3. You can drop the parcel to the courier company, I don't think you can ship it on your own.

And you don't need to pay anything to the courier company.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ friend have recently done RMA and he mentioned that you need to attach some form (printout of RMA form most likely). any idea about it?



ico said:


> hmm I've seen many WD Green giving problems and going for RMA.



mine is the latest one 

problem is random restart even after fresh installation of windows. no way can i finish an error scan. restarts halfway. and some grinding sound. will register for RMA today & send it tomorrow. 

will i get a replacement? sometimes it works for hours but once restart loop starts, theres no stopping it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

WD has a utility to check the health of HDD. Download it and test.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 21, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> I sent my HDD to wester digital and 3 or 4 days I got my replacement......
> 
> Don't go for courier pickup..... Send it yourself.. It is much faster... Will hardly cost you around 100 rupees...



why did u pay 100 bucks the courier service is free....



asingh said:


> Ooh..shoot. I have done the RMA start..and they said a courier guy will pick it. Does the HDD need to be packed and ready to be mailed when the person comes, also will I have to pay for the courier.
> 
> 1. Is it seriously better I just pack it nice and ship it off, myself.
> 2. Can I change my delivery address to what I initially registered.
> 3. Can I still ship it, even when I requested courier pick up.



1.ya pack it in the anti-static bag other-wise they say it voids waranty
2. donno about changing the address..maybe you can change it..
3.ya i guess .. most probable the courier guys won't even turn up according to my experience...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> WD has a utility to check the health of HDD. Download it and test.



downloaded. but before i can test, boot loop started.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

You can ask for RMA even without that, but that would have been a confirmation.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> You can ask for RMA even without that, but that would have been a confirmation.



i have a spare. will install windows there & try to test the former one.


----------



## sukant (Nov 22, 2011)

Sent Corsair Value Select 2gb ddr3 RAM via courier on saturday to kaizen infoserve Mumbai on 12/11/2011 , they recieved on 16/11/2011.

I get RMA'ed RAM sealed pack RAM on 21/11/2011

Now thats some after sale service . Never got a RMA so fast in my life


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ friend have recently done RMA and he mentioned that you need to attach some form (printout of RMA form most likely). any idea about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exact same thing started happening to me. The Win7 would never load, and it would always say that Windows could not start and would literally run for 7-8 hours on repair attempt. I would re-install, run couple of times and then again would go into the darn loop. Finally I did a new install, somehow reached the desktop and ran HD Tools. Got 3 bad sectors right the beginning. 

Once you register and activate the RMA for your drive serial, you will get a pre-mailer page which you can print. You can even print that you later form the WD page using your registered phone number/last name combination. 



jerrin_ss5 said:


> why did u pay 100 bucks the courier service is free....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure about the anti-static bag. I do not have one. Plus the site does not mention so.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, even I remember it was mandatory.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Exact same thing started happening to me. The Win7 would never load, and it would always say that Windows could not start and would literally run for 7-8 hours on repair attempt. I would re-install, run couple of times and then again would go into the darn loop. Finally I did a new install, somehow reached the desktop and ran HD Tools. Got 3 bad sectors right the beginning.
> 
> Once you register and activate the RMA for your drive serial, you will get a pre-mailer page which you can print. You can even print that you later form the WD page using your registered phone number/last name combination.



same problem with 160Gb pata & linux live CD. after searching for over 2hrs, i am feeling its the mobo problem. can't flash bios. manually set memory speed to 1066 but no help. after 3-4 boot loops, pc won't even go to BIOS. will test with friend's hard drive 1 last time today.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I had sent my FSP SAGA-II 500W for RMA to Aditya Infotech on 7.11.2011 but they say they wont replace it as FSP only repairs the defective PSUs. They also said only Corsair gives a replacement not FSP. The date of return was 16.11.2011 but i havent received it yet.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> You sure about the anti-static bag. I do not have one. Plus the site does not mention so.



Ya i am sure check this link from WD where the packaging information for the same is given..
WD Support / Warranty Services / End User / Packaging and Shipping Instructions



sukant said:


> Sent Corsair Value Select 2gb ddr3 RAM via courier on saturday to kaizen infoserve Mumbai on 12/11/2011 , they recieved on 16/11/2011.
> 
> I get RMA'ed RAM sealed pack RAM on 21/11/2011
> 
> Now thats some after sale service . Never got a RMA so fast in my life



Congo..



Sam said:


> ^^ friend have recently done RMA and he mentioned that you need to attach some form (printout of RMA form most likely). any idea about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if there is a grinding sound and if its coming from the HDD give it for replacement as if can be an indication that its failing ...


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2011)

Does WD provide the box in which the hdd should be packed? If not then WD provides the crappiest RMA process ever, why the hell should a customer have to look around for Anti static bags or foam packaging for shipping a HDD? And where the hell are we supposed to get them?


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2011)

What the hell yar. Where will I get an anti-static bag from.

Hell. 

Ico, you have any spare..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Does WD provide the box in which the hdd should be packed? If not then WD provides the crappiest RMA process ever, why the hell should a customer have to look around for Anti static bags or foam packaging for shipping a HDD? And where the hell are we supposed to get them?



well when I got my Seagate HDD in RMA process it was packed in a cheap box & inside was sponge which looked like paper box (which is used for carrying eggs)


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

At least, WD's RMA packaging is far better. 

What I did was simply used the jacket that comes with the HDD and used a spare Athlon64 CPU box for packaging. But yeah, most people generally throw them away.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> What the hell yar. Where will I get an anti-static bag from.
> 
> Hell.
> 
> Ico, you have any spare..?



ya..have one in which my Graphic card came in.


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2011)

^^
Okay will contact you. Thanks.


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> What the hell yar. Where will I get an anti-static bag from.
> 
> Hell.
> 
> Ico, you have any spare..?



Available at Nehru place. Cheap, although not sure exactly how much.


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Available at Nehru place. Cheap, although not sure exactly how much.



Naa...too far from my house.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Does WD provide the box in which the hdd should be packed? If not then WD provides the crappiest RMA process ever, why the hell should a customer have to look around for Anti static bags or foam packaging for shipping a HDD? And where the hell are we supposed to get them?



lol that's a problem that even i have faced....
but luckily found an anti static bag and packed it in a old mobile phone box....


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry for late reply..

I RMAed first time and waited for WDs couried to arrive but it did not.... So had to send it my self....

And 100 rs is OK.... Even if the service center is in Mumbai and I personally go there to give the product then it would have cost me the same...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2011)

my motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H was giving problem (random reboots & later no display). sent it for RMA to Gigabyte through Accel Frontline on 27th November. replacement came by 1st week of December but i deliberately didn't collect it cause of exam. dad collected the mobo today & to my surprise its a brand new (sealed) Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 (rev 3.1) with socket AM3+ i.e. Bulldozer ready & 2 USB 3.0 slots at the back (will run some benchmark tomorrow). delighted. excellent service


----------



## Tenida (Dec 15, 2011)

^^That's called a good after-sales service.Congrats


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> my motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H was giving problem (random reboots & later no display). sent it for RMA to Gigabyte through Accel Frontline on 27th November. replacement came by 1st week of December but i deliberately didn't collect it cause of exam. dad collected the mobo today & to my surprise its a brand new (sealed) Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 (rev 3.1) with socket AM3+ i.e. Bulldozer ready & 2 USB 3.0 slots at the back (will run some benchmark tomorrow). delighted. excellent service



congrats sammy, nice to hear of excellent GBT service.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2011)

@Tenida & Jassy thanks. yup. that kind of service is appreciable for sure. and look at Rashi on other hand.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

Sam said:


> my motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H was giving problem (random reboots & later no display). sent it for RMA to Gigabyte through Accel Frontline on 27th November. replacement came by 1st week of December but i deliberately didn't collect it cause of exam. dad collected the mobo today & to my surprise its a brand new (sealed) Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 (rev 3.1) with socket AM3+ i.e. Bulldozer ready & 2 USB 3.0 slots at the back (will run some benchmark tomorrow). delighted. excellent service



great example of after sales service and congrats


----------



## asingh (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, got my 2TB WD Green back from Bangalore in like 6 days after shipping it. What a fast RMA. Damn impressed.


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, they are damn fast. Hopefully, they would continue will the same zeal in future too.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 19, 2011)

sent my 500Gb green today. hoping for a 2011 return.


----------



## asingh (Dec 19, 2011)

^^
You will probably get it before that. I shipped mine on the 13th of December.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 19, 2011)

all i can do now is wait (for Christmas gift from WD  )


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

UPDATE: got a call from courier company that my hard dive has arrived. they said they'll deliver today but no more calls. maybe tomorrow else will need to collect personally.

this was a fast RMA. 7days


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Product*-Asus P7P55D-EVO

*Distributor cum Service center*-Rashi, Nehru Place, Delhi

*Date of RMA*-26th NoV 2011

*Receive Date of the product*- 24 Dec 2011

*About their service* -
Service is very poor. They start considering your problem after 20-30 calls. 
It took around 1 month for just an RMA of Asus Motherboard which was only 10 months old. 
They keep telling me "sir product is not available with us kindly take a credit note of Rs 6k-7k" and that too for a motherboard of around 11k. 
Bt i was not willing to take such a low amount for a high end mobo. 
They also gave me repaired mobo on 15th december i think. But just after checking i realised this mobo is also not working. So again i sent a mobo.
I kept calling Kamal from Rashi about RMA of my mobo And he was full of excuses.
And after lil-bit of abusing and all. I got my mobo. Working fine now.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2011)

Defective Product-*Logitech Clear-chat Premium Headset*
Purchased From-*Saboo Computers, Gariahat*
Distributor cum Service center- *Neoteric Information Ltd.
Magazine Floor
6, Ganesh Chandra Avenue
Kolkata-700013
Phone number-32969268/22346386*
Location-*Kolkata(West Bengal)
*
Date of RMA-*18th November, 2011*
Received Product-*Logitech H250*
Receive Date of the product- *10th December, 2011*

*About their service*-They provide top notch service to their customer.I submitted the headset through Saboo Computers, Gariahat on 18th November.Few days after I contacted the shop , they said that Logitech has totally  stopped manufacturing Clearchat series headset.And they will provide the replacement pcs from new series.But I didn't expected they will provide *Logitech H250* as a replacement, because H250 costs way higher that the previous headset.
*Logitech Clear chat Premium headset-Rs 620/-
Logitech H250-Rs 919/-*

*i.imgur.com/oMfAB.jpg


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> UPDATE: got a call from courier company that my hard dive has arrived. they said they'll deliver today but no more calls. maybe tomorrow else will need to collect personally.
> 
> this was a fast RMA. 7days



Else call Bangalore WD and get the courier details, and chase down the delivery.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

will wait till tomorrow afternoon. if they make me wait further, will call them up. i have the number of the courier guy who called me first time to ask about the address.

brought my hard drive from the courier center. 

*JEALOUSY WARNING:* check at your own risk 


Spoiler



went to courier center & brought the HDD which came in a small box. 
opened it:
*i43.tinypic.com/dvm4bl.jpg

pulled out the HDD which was mounted on 2 piece of thermocol.
*i43.tinypic.com/2nr37tz.jpg

removed thermocol. WAIT....... its a 1Tb HDD !!! old one was 500Gb.
*i40.tinypic.com/6p1bm1.jpg

cut open the anti-static package & the next surprise awaits me. its not a Green as the faulty one. its BLACK.
*i43.tinypic.com/hs3s54.jpg


all in all a superb RMA. delighted 2nd time in a row. first one was a better motherboard 

*Defective Product*: Western Digital Green 500Gb 
*Purchased From:* SMC International
*Distributor cum Service center*: Flextronics Technologies Pvt Ltd, Bangalore
*Date of RMA:* 19th December 2011
*Received Product*:Western Digital 1Tb BLACK (Sata3 i think)
*Receive Date of the product*: 27th december 2011

*About their service: *just 1 word. superb. 1Tb BLACK cost 7.3k (SMC price) whereas 500Gb GREEN costed me a mere 1.9k (current pricing is ~4.5k)


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

Apparently, they have run out of Green drives. 

Enjoy free speed and good luck.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

@Sam, you are damn lucky


----------



## aquafusion (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow really lucky dude  njoy


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, very lucky indeed. 
I would like to exchange mine 500GB Blue with your new 1TB Black if you dont mind.   
BTW is the warranty still the same or has it increased. AFAIK Blacks have 5yrs warranty.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> Apparently, they have run out of Green drives.
> 
> Enjoy free speed and good luck.





CA50 said:


> @Sam, you are damn lucky





aquafusion said:


> Wow really lucky dude  njoy





saswat23 said:


> Yes, very lucky indeed.



thanks. this one was pure unexpected. 1Tb & that also black for an extremely slow 500Gb. will test it after i get my PSU fixed which i'll take for RMA tomorrow.



saswat23 said:


> I would like to exchange mine 500GB Blue with your new 1TB Black if you dont mind.



good idea but apparently i am running quite low on space so next time 



saswat23 said:


> BTW is the warranty still the same or has it increased. AFAIK Blacks have 5yrs warranty.



thanks for reminding. just now check & it says this: 12/27/2016


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ great and congrats


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2011)

@Sam Epic congrats. Very lucky indeed. You computer will be a lot lot LOT faster now


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2011)

@ Sam,
You not only get 1TB HDD but that too a Black Drive. And again that was not sufficient, you also get 5yrs more  warranty. 
Seeing this I am thinking to send my drive for RMA to get one like you.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ great and congrats





thetechfreak said:


> @Sam Epic congrats. Very lucky indeed. You computer will be a lot lot LOT faster now



thanks topgear & techfreak 



saswat23 said:


> @ Sam,
> You not only get 1TB HDD but that too a Black Drive. And again that was not sufficient, you also get 5yrs more  warranty.
> Seeing this I am thinking to send my drive for RMA to get one like you.



maybe they ran out of green stock.


----------



## acewin (Dec 29, 2011)

just drooling mate !!


----------



## asingh (Dec 29, 2011)

@Sam:
What the heck. My RMA return was in a similar box. But I got a WD Green 2TB back for a WD Green 2TB I sent.  Damn, lucky you. Damn.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2011)

acewin said:


> just drooling mate !!



 



asingh said:


> @Sam:
> What the heck. My RMA return was in a similar box. But I got a WD Green 2TB back for a WD Green 2TB I sent.  Damn, lucky you. Damn.



yup. checking you RMA, i was expecting a similar one. the part i really liked is no more worrying about getting a new hard drive till 2017


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2012)

Sent my Razer deathadder To acrotech engineering on 26th. Received a brand new mouse just now. a 6day RMA. Very good indeed. I was expecting something like a month. 

@Tendia, I need to send my Logitech Clear Chat Premium as well. For replacement. The right drum is not working. This is the second time I am having problem with this. Good to know that they are changing the product. Can't afford another defect it is out of warranty.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 5, 2012)

@Sam- Seeing your RMA, I swear I'll always buy WD HDDs


----------



## CA50 (Jan 6, 2012)

^ mate, its not because of WD, its because of luck. 

As of now, there may not be any WD green drives (thanks to mass failure), so Sam got a black one.

Last time i RMA'ed my WD 320 blue, i got an exact one replaced


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

I focused on over all better RMA & ASS provided by WD Vs Seagate, not getting black Vs blue


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 20, 2012)

Friends, could anyone of you put this list in a more presentable tabular form?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1473039-post66.html

Also, could it be made for easy and instant access. I reckon the term for this purpose is Sticky, am I correct? 

This could be a small bit of help.

Thank you.


----------



## virajkin (Jan 21, 2012)

Received 1TB Seagate Freeagent GoFlex Desk(STAC1000300) in replacement of old 1TB. Took 1 month for replacement through Accel Frontline Goa


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 20, 2012)

1.My Luminous Inverter battery backup time was drastically reduced at a time about 4 months left in 2 year  warranty period.Just called the office.A guy came to my home , after checking the bill, he replaced the liquid in battery for free and assured for one more year, if i get issues , they will give free services.Will recommend luminous. 

*www.luminousindia.com/domestic/images/header-img2.jpg

2.Tata docomo stealed 30Rs in the name of caller tunes.Contacted customer care, dumb people were saying i activated by some key press or codes myself.Then i asked for transferring call to his superior.Then after some arguments with customer care nothing happened for a while.I started using email weapon  and  after some email exchanges with nodal officer.Got refunded 60Rs  for their mistake.

I like docomo grievance redressal mechanism of docomo in ap.

Also with reliance and bsnl karnataka, i had good experience with nodal officer.I just mail them.They call and solve for us.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ what is the contact for nodal officer.


----------



## ankit360 (May 10, 2012)

I just got this email from them after I sent my Hard drive in for RMA.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6102&stc=1&d=1336639732

I don't know why they return it unrepaired even that hdd is not getting detect in bios


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

Wacom Bamboo one
Given to place i purshaced it from around 1st february.
Not yet recived it


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2012)

@ ankit360 - submit the HDD for RMA at Accel Frontlines.


----------



## funskar (May 11, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> I just got this email from them after I sent my Hard drive in for RMA.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6102&stc=1&d=1336639732
> 
> I don't know why they return it unrepaired even that hdd is not getting detect in bios



I think u mesd up wid hdd serial no..
U hav to send exactly the same serial no. item for rma which u log for rma.

In email it'z also written not received the expected serial no.


----------



## ankit360 (May 11, 2012)

got second email today that said no problem found 

i this they done something wrong 

i don't think issue is with me or my system coz i insert WD HDD in same system and it's working fine


----------



## funskar (May 11, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> got second email today that said no problem found
> 
> i this they done something wrong
> 
> i don't think issue is with me or my system coz i insert WD HDD in same system and it's working fine



Arey.. Log the complain again..
and send the hdd to them or else talk about ur problem to accel frontline headoffice chennai to Mr. bhagiraj


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

Once, I ordered mu laptop hp dv6-6165tx from flipkart on november 2011 for 54k at special 3.5k cash back offer and was waiting for delivery. After 5 days flipkart calls me and say we can not deliver to your address, coz we don't deliver in you area. (Though they were lying coz i ordered many things at my address.) So, I told the address of my uncle who live in posh area of the city. They agreed to deliver.
But after 10 days I didn't get my laptop they emailed me that they can not deliver your order for unknown reasons. And allowing me to get back refund after few days. I got my refund after a week and purchased laptop from hp reseller for 57.5k

It might be because the flipkart can not deliver at the price what they mention, and they put the price cash back of 2k after the day I done my payment.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 27, 2012)

WDC amazing..
I rma'ed my 500gb wdc green on last saturday...today they  shipped 500gb wdc black.
they automatically registered the new drive details in my account.. sad news is, it has warranty of my old drive.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 27, 2012)

Company : Kingston
Product: 2GB DDR2 Ram
Experience: Awesome
Time: Just 3 Days


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ great - wish they do the same with SSD drives as well.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 13, 2012)

Defective Product: Kingston 2GB RAM DDR2 
Service center: Digicare Santacruz(E),MUMBAI.
Date of RMA: 11th July 2012 (3:00pm)
Received Product:Replace with New One.
Receive Date of the product From RMA: 13th July 2012 (12:30PM).

Their Service: Excellent.
They Call/SMS us when product is ready.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ two day RMA time is really Superb considering it's DDR2 mem -- thinking about recommending Kingston Ram modules from now on 

BTW, when you submitted the ram module did they test it in-front of you ?


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 14, 2012)

^^NO they didn't tested in-front of me.just collected RAM & told me that we will repair or replace the product.when product will be ready we will contact you.
They also didn't ask me for Bill/invoice.

I submitted RAM on 11th July 2012 (3:00PM) & they call me on 12th July 2012 (around 5:00PM) that my Product is ready now.(replace with new one).
I took my product on 13th July 2012 (12:30PM).


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the infos and really great service by KS


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 15, 2012)

Intel Service center: Smart link Network Systems
Digicare Address


----------



## funskar (Jul 16, 2012)

Gigabyte Rma is ossum.. 
I remember i got my mobo replaced within 48hrs.
Gigabyte mobo n gpu both r rma'd by Accel Frontline

ACCEL FRONTLINE
Commerce Centre,D16 4th Floor,
Near Ac Market, Mumbai Central (West) 400016
Tel - 022-30007576/78
Tollfree - 18001804477/18004254945


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Defective Product: Kingston 2GB RAM DDR2
> Service center: Digicare Santacruz(E),MUMBAI.
> Date of RMA: 11th July 2012 (3:00pm)
> Received Product:Replace with New One.
> ...



Awesome RMA experience! 
Thanks for haring the experience with us, and congrats for receiving a new product.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

funskar said:


> Gigabyte Rma is ossum..
> I remember i got my mobo replaced within 48hrs.
> Gigabyte mobo n gpu both r rma'd by Accel Frontline
> 
> ...



2 days RMA time for mobo is really great .. i remember waiting for 26 days for a mobo replacement ... but that's how Rashi works .. so no wonder


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 16, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Thanks ... also can anyone tell me about the quality of after sales service for gigabyte and where its service center is in Mumbai ?


Go with *funskar* suggestion as he got his Motherboard within 2 days. 

Alternative Address:
M/s Active Infotech, 
Office No 202, 2nd floor, Mehta Estate, 
Near Holy Family Church, 
Opp. Chintamani Plaza, Chkala, 
Andheri-East, Mumbai – 400 093.

Contact person:Madhuri / Bhushan
MOBILE:9833388039
E-MAIL:bhushan.isawe@accelfrontline.in


----------



## funskar (Jul 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> 2 days RMA time for mobo is really great .. i remember waiting for 26 days for a mobo replacement ... but that's how Rashi works .. so no wonder



I too faced rashi's lame service.
When i have to rma my old rig mobo..
i still remember it ..they took 39days
Hence then also they sended the faulty mobo.
Worst Rma for a Grt Brand like Asus
So when i upgraded to sb then no asus

*hirenjp*
I rmaed my mobo from Banglore
And they don't even asked for the bill too..

Lame rashi asks for bill n old rma receipt too if the product is rmaed before


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think mine was the worst then. 
They took around 2 months, but I am happy to receive a new and better mobo in replacement with 3yrs fresh warranty.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 16, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Thanks a lot....I guess I don't have to worry about buying a gigabyte product anymore.


Yes you can buy Gigabyte or Intel MOBO.
Because their service centers are the Best. 



funskar said:


> I too faced rashi's lame service.
> When i have to rma my old rig mobo..
> i still remember it ..they took 39days
> Hence then also they sended the faulty mobo.
> ...


 Great Service center.BTW how much days they taken to repair it?



d6bmg said:


> Awesome RMA experience!
> Thanks for haring the experience with us, and congrats for receiving a new product.


You are most Welcome 



topgear said:


> ^^ Thanks for the infos and really great service by KS


You are most Welcome


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> 2 days RMA time for mobo is really great .. i remember waiting for 26 days for a mobo replacement ... but that's how Rashi works .. so no wonder



If Rashi, sometime became as good as that, everyone will use Asus boards. Other companies? well..


----------



## funskar (Jul 17, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Great Service center.BTW how much days they taken to repair it?



Rashi tookd another 23days to rma the mobo
Means 39+23=62/2months
I sold the proccy locally n mobo also when i rcvd it & after
few months wait got the Sb Rig(this tym no asus)Except the xonar dx2



d6bmg said:


> If Rashi, sometime became as good as that, everyone will use Asus boards. Other companies? well..



Keep dreaming
That rashi will bcom good


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

I remember those days ( back in 2008 ) when they took so long to RMA the mobo - I needed the pc up and running asap and asked for a temporary mobo to work with but they said it's not possible ( done my work with another pc anyway ) - the RMA could have been taken a lot longer but my Elder Bro called them, gave a them a earful  and the mobo was ready to pickup on the next morning.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2012)

This issue dates back to March 2012 and is concerned with HP(Hewlett Packard).

After using my DM1 for couple of months , I noticed a bizzare and weird problem.
The laptop's keyboard and touchpad stopped working after usage of 10-15 mins , and it happened every time.
The only way to revive it back to working was to send the laptop into sleep and wake it up again , using power key.
External devices were working fine everytime.

I personally tried every posible troubleshooting measures in my scope.Right from fresh installation , Static Discharge , keyboard removal ,etc ,etc.
It still persisted.

Called in the HP customer care, they asked me to follow a couple of troubleshooting steps.
Well , In the end the lady got pi$$3d by the issue and sent in for a Technician from a THird party agency to my home , as it was under On-Site warranty.
Technician arrived within a duration of 4days.
He asked me for couple of things.
1.Updating the Driver.
2.Reinstallation of WIndows.

I didn't had broadband at that time so he told me that he will come back on Monday with fresh Drivers.
He came back on Monday with fresh drivers, installed them , updated the BIOS.
He monitored the laptop for 15-20 minutes , actaully saw a movie (TRON).
He said it will work flawlessly now , so I don't have to worry.

Well , everything was good untill he left.The problem started back again.
This time with fresh windows Install , and fresh drivers.!!!

I called him , and he asked me to record a video of the problem.
So I did the same , and handed it over to him the next day when he came.
After ruling out all the possibility he sent for a Replacement of Motherboard.!!!! 0.o .

The next week another guy came in , with a fresh new motherboard (he was from Nehru palace).
He took a moment and installed it. Monitored it for next couple of minutes and gave me a report sheet and said its fixed now.!!
Well this time it was fixed.!!! Its working fine till date.!! 

I didn't had to face any hassle or any problems , other than the fact that these guys took so much of time to identify the problem , but no-one told me about the root of problem.
(They only gave the answer "Sir, it was a faulty motherboard.")


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 17, 2012)

So, Problem of hp motherboard still continues.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

And they were right. The 'root' cause of the problem was faulty motherboard. And, its not HP motherboard. It must have been foxcon/wistron board.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 17, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> So, Problem of hp motherboard still continues.



In 3 years , my hp motherboard have been changed around 5-6 times , 1 time hard disk and 1 time ram . Their customer service is good ( send engineer within 2 days of complain) but the replaced part is not new - just repaired one (bad) . But atleast our problem get solved by sitting at home and through 1-2 phone call


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> And they were right. The 'root' cause of the problem was faulty motherboard. And, its not HP motherboard. It must have been foxcon/wistron board.



In my case they had to change CPU+GPU too as it was on motherboard itself.

Btw can you focus a little on Foxcon/Wistron board ?


----------



## arc84 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent my Seagate ST3500418AS HDD for RMA (this is the  third time in 2 yrs) on 9/07/12 and received it today. This is a Certified Repaired HDD (ST3500413AS) and as soon as I plugged it in, the clicking sound started. This drive failed the Seatools short dst, long dst and full erase and became very hot in about 30 mins. On calling Accel Frontline I was told to go through the whole process again. I have learnt my lesson and would never buy seagate again.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ Strange ! now they've started repairing HDDs instead of replacing them. and they never replaced your HDD before or this is the first time you are getting a repaired HDD instead of a replacement ?


----------



## arc84 (Jul 26, 2012)

For the previous two RMA's there was nothing mentioned on the HDD sticker, so i guess they were new drives. But this one has the "Factory Repaired" logo on it.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Strange ! now they've started repairing HDDs instead of replacing them. and they never replaced your HDD before or this is the first time you are getting a repaired HDD instead of a replacement ?



Depends on the reason of fault. If it's something external, they prefer repairing the external circuitry etc, else, they replace yours with a refurbished one.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ Seagate's warranty policy has changed a lot - previously it was mentioned on their website that they will never return the same product which was submitted for RMA which means a new replacement for a defective HDD - seems like WD's HDD RMA policy is lot better now.



arc84 said:


> For the previous two RMA's there was nothing mentioned on the HDD sticker, so i guess they were new drives. But this one has the "Factory Repaired" logo on it.



you shuld have checked the serial no. of those drives.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ can't say! I'm in no manner associated with seagate, and fortunately haven't been for an RMA for HDD.


----------



## Myth (Jul 29, 2012)

1. RMA'd a Asus  p5p43td mobo to rashi, bhubaneswar on *2nd May*. 
2. Replacement letter came in around *22nd May*. 
3. Rashi used all sorts of delaying tactics and finally agreed to give a Credit Note on *12th July*.
4. Credit Note given on *19th July* after spending close to 3 hours in Rashi office,bhubaneswar.
5. Ordered a Asus p8z77-m pro on Flipkart on *19th July* night. 
6. Flipkart customer care calls on *28th July* to tell me they dont have the mobo in stock and they are cancelling the order from their side.

Moral of the story:  *Life sucks. *


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

What amount of credit note did they give? Get Asus P8Z77-M PRO from TheITwares instead. Costs much less there. Even you can get it here for 12.5k. 
Why dont you get AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 for 10k, its a great VFM board. Specs are almost same as Asus P8Z77-M PRO. And use the credit note for some other product, say graphics card, DVD drive, etc.


----------



## Myth (Jul 29, 2012)

CN is for 4.9k. Asrock has more more features and vfm, but Asus for quality ( and hence durability). Asus m pro would have been the probable choice, so en-cashing the CN is not a problem.
I need something by next weekend, so a local purchase ( from kolkata) is the only option now. 
Suggestions for kolkata shops with repute and reasonable pricing are most welcome.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

4.9k CN! For how much had you bought it?


----------



## Myth (Jul 29, 2012)

5.1k


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

That's why I asked. You got almost almost the same value even after 2yrs of use.  
BTW could they not provide a replacement or did you demand a CN?


----------



## Myth (Jul 29, 2012)

I asked for a replacement and when I realized they were taking too much time getting one, I asked for a CN. 
CN was previously fixed at 4.4k but in the end a 500 bonus was added.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

But they agreed to provide CN like that or you had to force 'em?


----------



## Myth (Jul 30, 2012)

There was this one  guy with whom I was corresponding all this time. He agreed right away when I requested the CN. He handled the RMA thing there. At rashi, everything takes lots of time to process.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup much longer indeed. I got my mobo from RMA after around 2 months, had bear all those lame excuses. 
And is that guy Pradeep who agreed?


----------



## Myth (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, it was Pradeep. You met him too ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ordered a Noctua NH U12P SE2 CPU Cooler from TheItWares.com at around 7 PM last evening and still they managed to ship it last night itself, that is impressive.Would also like to mention that they have always managed to reply to my every query within 5 mins through mail, that is impressive as well.

I bought my cabinet NZXT Gamma and my old PSU FSP SAGA II 500 W from them and they arrived in perfect condition. I hope this will be the case with this purchase as well. They have shipped it using FEDEX priority mail even when the shipping was free. So till now I am as satisfied as a customer can be at this moment


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

Question: Where are you located?
And their pricing also looks good.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

Myth said:


> Yes, it was Pradeep. You met him too ?



Yup, he is the guy in charge of RMA dept. And only for him I succeded to get a new replacement for my 1yr old Asus P8H67-M EVO.


----------



## Myth (Aug 1, 2012)

He is an ok guy. He can only help you as much as the system (rashi) can permit. 
Rashi's whole setup is the prime example of how service shouldn't be like.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

BTW what's the current pricing of Z77 board(s) you are looking for in BBSR?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Question: Where are you located?
> And their pricing also looks good.


I am located in Allahabad(U.P.) at present and it is quite far away from mumbai and I paid using HDFC netsafe(virtual credit card basically). After making the payment within 1 hr it was shipped and a mail was forwarded to me. First I tried inquiring about availability at primeabgb.com but they haven't replied yet and I doubt if they will but TheItWares.com people replied within 5 mins so ordered from them. Product was shipped on 30th and recieved on 1st august which was the due date through FedEx and it was in perfect condition so all in all an excellent experience 

P.S. Shipping was free. Even when they are using premium courier service which is an added bonus 
P.P.S.- Sorry for mentioning the shipping date as 1st august. It was 30th july and i recieved the package on 1st of august


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 2, 2012)

you already received your package?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> you already received your package?


Yes recieved, installed and overclocked to 4.0 ghz already . they shipped it on 30th night and due date was 1st august and it did reach me at 2 PM on 1st  of august  . FedEx was pretty quick


----------



## arc84 (Aug 13, 2012)

My Experience with a pathetic company called Seagate.


I have always preferred Seagate over other brands and so I purchased a 500GB drive in November 2009 (ST3500418AS). This drive crashed without any warning in last week of May, 2010 and sent it for RMA, through Accel Frontline, Kolkata,  and got a new 500GB drive(Again ST3500418AS)on 16th June, 2010. This drive failed in first week of November 2010. I sent it for RMA and received a new 500GB drive of the same model on 27th  Nov, 2010.


The HDD now failed again in July, 2012 and this time I got a 500GB ST3500413AS drive on 25th July, 2012, which was Seagate Factory Repaired piece and when I connected it to my system I found it to be a DOA. This drive was not detected on my system and when I called Accel, I was informed that I will have to go through the whole RMA process again. I was busy and as such was able to visit their center only in the first week of AUg, 2012 to send this drive for RMA. 


This time the drive was repaired locally and when I went to collect the HDD today, I asked them whether they have checked the drive and is it working? They said they have fully tested it and it's working. And what do I find when I connect it to my system? the bloody thing is not getting detected and now I have to go through the same damn process again.


I really regret my decision to purchase Seagate and now that the HDD prices have gone through the roof and warranties being slashed from 5 yrs to 1 yr, I would suggest all to stay as far away from Seagate as possible. I would personally never ever purchase anything from Seagate nor recommend it to anybody, not even my foes.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Moreover that's really pathetic coz your are in WB.


----------



## Myth (Aug 13, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> BTW what's the current pricing of Z77 board(s) you are looking for in BBSR?



Sorry for the delay in replying. Z77 boards are at the moment not available in bbsr. Got it from Kolkata. 
PS: Prices in bbsr for most items are cheaper as compared to kolkata.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

What board did you get? For what price?


----------



## Myth (Aug 13, 2012)

p8z77m pro 13.3k from supreme, kolkata


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Myth said:


> p8z77m pro 13.3k from supreme, kolkata


That much for mPro? What is  this world coming to?


----------



## Myth (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> That much for mPro? What is  this world coming to?



FK screwed me by making me wait a week and then informing me they didn't have it in stock. It was cheaper in bhubaneswar but rashi said it wont be available for 2-3 weeks. Md computers , kolkata didnt have it in stock either. Most other retailers confused z77 with h77.
Supreme, kolkata was the only option left


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Myth said:


> FK screwed me by making me wait a week and then informing me they didn't have it in stock. It was cheaper in bhubaneswar but rashi said it wont be available for 2-3 weeks. Md computers , kolkata didnt have it in stock either. Most other retailers confused z77 with h77.
> Supreme, kolkata was the only option left


Did you try vedant?


----------



## Myth (Aug 13, 2012)

I am not familiar with most shops in kolkata. Mdcomputers, Supreme are probably the only ones I know by name ( and location) .


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Sep 19, 2012)

Hay guys i have got many errors from RAM Memtest86. now plz any one can help me what should i do.?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ Send the RAM module(s) for RMA.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2012)

After this bitter experience :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/161290-gigabyte-motherboard-rma-prepare-humiliated.html
finally I managed to get a replacement motherboard (GA-MA785GMT-US2H) with the help of _The Sorcerer_ but this replacemnet unit gone bad yesterday - so submitted it for RMA and got another GA-MA785GMT-US2H which is DOA - so going to submit this one for RMA and see what replacement unit they will arrange.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2012)

RMA Experience:

Provider: Cello Service
Company: Micromax
Product: Funbook

Experience: The behavior of service center guys were pretty nice, but the service itself sucks, its been 4 weeks now my funbook is with them for replacing battery(shutdown issue), they said to call today, I'll let you know how it turns out, but fair warning, most micromax service takes a month at least.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ can you provide the address of Micromax Service center ( Cello Service ) ??

===========================================

coming back to the Gigabyte MotherBoard issue :

RMA No : GBTKOL120007670DW

This time I took the cpu with me and they tested the motherboard with the cpu but as there's no stock of the same model they told this will take some time .. let's see how long it takes ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2012)

Got my funbook back today, just over a month, new battery, new USB port, new USB cable, and the service center guys behaved nicely.

@topgear, I don't have the bill with me any more, so can't give the address, but directions are, start walking from MD towards GPO following GC avenue, along right foot path, now on first big crossing turn right, and cello service is just beside Nokia Store(which is beside large BSNL store selling penta tabs), they also service HTC mobiles.


----------



## nginx (Sep 28, 2012)

Till date the only thing I have had to RMA was a Western Digital 1TB External hard drive which failed within a week of purchase. I filed the RMA a week before the Durga Puja festival, so they informed me that it will take time to process it. Approximately 18 days later a WD guy came to my home and delivered a brand new 1.5TB HDD which was a surprise bonus. Another guy came a week later to pick up the old HDD.

I have to say that was an excellent RMA experience for a first timer. I really liked how they supplied me with a new one before even picking up the old one. Usually its the other way around with most companies.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2012)

@ *tkin* - thanks for the direction.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

Update on Gigabyte mobo RMA :

they are giving me a repaired mobo for which I got instant replacement ( a old crappy one ) - this mobo is the same ( got it instead of the faulty DDr2 mobo ) and the serail no. is same .. grrr .. I will tell them to test it to be sure and if they had to give a repaired one ( which I've used before ) what took so long .. almost 2 weeks ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

anyway .. got the repaired mobo ...and though the mobo is working the DVI port is not and they have gave a crap CMOS battery with it .. had to replace it using one of my own battery ... got pissed .. ditched it.


----------



## icebags (Oct 13, 2012)

anybody has any experience with gskill ram RMA ? how they handle things ?


----------



## virajkin (Oct 28, 2012)

My friends Asus M4N68-M-LE V2 went bad. It was getting off after 15-20 minutes of uses and after few days stopped giving display. So on 13 September 2012 I went to Rashi Peripherals Goa and gave that motherboard for RMA. After 2 months of long wait they gave me the replacement which was not a new board but some repaired board of same model. I got it home and connected to test and to my bad it wasn't giving display . So again went to Rashi and gave that board and told that i want the repair/replacement asap. They said they have to follow the procedure.* In the forum i read that Asus as appointed Digicare as their service provider. Is it confirmed?* Because i have a very good experience with digicare for my Kingston RAM and a MSI motherboard. they Replaced it within 12-15 days..
Now i am just praying to god that at least this time Rashi will give the motherboard in good working condition..


----------



## rockfella (Oct 28, 2012)

I got a brand new Asus Xonar DX from Rashi in 3 days. This new card is also giving me problems (but this is a different story) They gave a new card in 3 days is good news.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

virajkin said:


> My friends Asus M4N68-M-LE V2 went bad. It was getting off after 15-20 minutes of uses and after few days stopped giving display. So on 13 September 2012 I went to Rashi Peripherals Goa and gave that motherboard for RMA. After 2 months of long wait they gave me the replacement which was not a new board but some repaired board of same model. I got it home and connected to test and to my bad it wasn't giving display . So again went to Rashi and gave that board and told that i want the repair/replacement asap. They said they have to follow the procedure.* In the forum i read that Asus as appointed Digicare as their service provider. Is it confirmed?* Because i have a very good experience with digicare for my Kingston RAM and a MSI motherboard. they Replaced it within 12-15 days..
> Now i am just praying to god that at least this time Rashi will give the motherboard in good working condition..



before getting a repaired mobo always insist on checking it in front of you ...


----------



## virajkin (Oct 29, 2012)

God Helped me , Rashi gave a replacement *motherboard in working condition* today. They only told me that henceforth Asus motherboard service will be done by Digicare.. So Happy . Now i can Happily buy or suggest Asus products


----------



## Myth (Oct 29, 2012)

virajkin said:


> God Helped me , Rashi gave a replacement *motherboard in working condition* today.



Congrats on that. Proper quick service from rashi is quite rare.



virajkin said:


> They only told me that henceforth Asus motherboard service will be done by Digicare.. So Happy . Now i can Happily buy or suggest Asus products



That is great news.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 29, 2012)

Submitted friend's XFX 8400GS DDR2 512MB with Rashi's. They said it will take around 20days as DDR2 and 512MB models are not available now. So, I might get a new DDR3 1GB card instead, if the card is not repairable. 

And the latest news is XFX has reduced its warranty to 2yrs since Jan. 2012. So, guys avoid XFX.


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 30, 2012)

I purchased my PC from Prime ABGB, and I asked them to courier Monitor and cabby to my place.
First they didn't send it on time(I purchased it on saturday and they courier it on monday and tuesday), it took a week for cabinet and was little damaged when I received it(damaged like the side was little out of shape not severe though so I kept it). Then the monitor came after 10 to 14 days and on top of that it didn't start. I sent it back and asked them for replacement. 
They didn't sent that monitor and keep telling me that they sent it and and gave me wrong tracking numbers. This all drama lasted for 2-3 weeks and after 1 or 1.5 month(from purchase date)  they told we didn't sent your monitor and will return your money. What the #$#$ is that..


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 30, 2012)

^ Sorry to hear that! IMO, it would have been better had you paid a visit to their showroom in Mumbai for that purpose, IMO, it's not too far away from Pune.


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 30, 2012)

I stuffed in rest of contents in bag & it is not possible to carry monitor & cabby form mumbai.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 30, 2012)

^ Atleast, your presence there would have forced them expedite your order.


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 3, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ Atleast, your presence there would have forced them expedite your order.



Haha, its not like they are not good, but it was very very bad experience.
So its better to buy directly from shop.


----------



## virajkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Very Good experience with Sapphire Graphics card RMA with Aditya Infotech Mumbai
I had a *Sapphire HD 6750 1GB GDDR5 *Graphics card. It stopped giving display around 20 days back. So i contacted Aditya Infotech Mumbai, and they told to courier it to their Andheri address, Aftherwards I got a call that they have received the card. In next 15 days they shipped me the replacement via first flight courier. Yesterday I received the replacement and opened the box and surprise................Its a brand new *Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 Card*. Very good service by Aditya
Now i have a question: Currently I have Gigabyte SuperB 460W PSU, Will the New 7750 Card work with this PSU?? or Do i need to change the psu. Please suggest.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well HD 7750 has lower power consumption than HD 6750. So you need not worry. 
*www.hwcompare.com/11776/radeon-hd-6750-vs-radeon-hd-7750/

Your service was really very fast. But they took two months both the time I sent my FSP PSU for RMA. I also sent it now for the third time around 10 days back, but IDK why they are not giving me a replacement. They will inform me today though.


----------



## virajkin (Jan 25, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Well HD 7750 has lower power consumption than HD 6750. So you need not worry.
> *www.hwcompare.com/11776/radeon-hd-6750-vs-radeon-hd-7750/
> 
> Your service was really very fast. But they took two months both the time I sent my FSP PSU for RMA. I also sent it now for the third time around 10 days back, but IDK why they are not giving me a replacement. They will inform me today though.



Thanks for the info. This card doesn't have the extra PCI-E power connector like the one had in 6750.
Even i was impressed with Aditya's fast service. But i have a bad experience with Asus RMA from Digicare. I have sent a Asus M4N68 M LE V2 motherboard 4 times for replacement for different reasons. Hope this time at least they will send me a working piece as my customer is shouting over me...


----------



## virajkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Details of Sapphire Radeon 7750 1GB 

*i47.tinypic.com/2czczgx.jpg


----------



## GrimReaper (Feb 10, 2013)

almost my whole game pc setup went to ruin a month back because of voltage problem  , i sent my 7950 card , 750tx psu and  p67sabretooth board.... i sent these things on a rma with the help of the shop owner who built my rig ... managed to get a new psu 2 weeks after the date it was sent and the old card and new 3.0 revision of p67 sabretooth board yesterday ..... only old thing i got back from my rma was the card which was sent along with the new board from rashi .... i just hoped that my old card would work along with the new board and psu yet it dint work but without the card my rig runs perfectly .. so the card is gone again on a rma hope it just takes 2 weeks...


----------



## abhisheak (Mar 21, 2013)

Had to get my seagate sta 500gb hdd RMA'd from accel frontline due to sudden bad sectors.....lost my lifetime music collection...... seagate's website mentioned nothing about accel handling it. instead it had a companies name whom i phoned asking about the rma process. they gave me accel's details and stuff. pretty confusing at first having to register on their site for seagate products and stuff. 

so i reached there service centre @nehru place
it was a combined service centre for seagate,asus,giagbyte,sony ericsson products
they told me to first get a esd bag for submitting my faulty hdd
so i paid there security guard to get a used bag
had to wait for 2-4 hrs to deposit my hdd.....
waiting period was very boring,,,,

i got the refurbished drive in 15 days....there is no home pickup or drop off
so u have to do everything by yourself


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2013)

I am planning to upgrade my laptop by adding few ram modules , and if possible change the thermal paste ( something effective.) The OEMs don't use good quality TPs.
Is there any way this can be done without voiding warranty ?? I can't risk the 3 year onsite warranty , ( 34 months still left. !  ).
THere are some stickers on top of the screws , so it seems impossible to open it up without tearing them apart. [ warranty stickers to be precise.]

I hope its not an off topic question. :


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

I think doing such things will void the warranty for sure an there's no way from escaping from this unless you refrain from doing such works.


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I am planning to upgrade my laptop by adding few ram modules , and if possible change the thermal paste ( something effective.) The OEMs don't use good quality TPs.
> Is there any way this can be done without voiding warranty ?? I can't risk the 3 year onsite warranty , ( 34 months still left. !  ).
> THere are some stickers on top of the screws , so it seems impossible to open it up without tearing them apart. [ warranty stickers to be precise.]
> 
> I hope its not an off topic question. :


Some brands (on some models), allow the user the flexibility to add RAM modules, without voiding the warranty (check your Laptop's Manual). My Dell N4010 has that option, where the RAM modules are easily accessible at the back by opening a simple screw. But, changing the thermal paste is something, which will definitely void any warranty left. Moreover, I won't recommend opening a laptop unless you surely know what you're doing. I've opened up mine, because the blower was not functioning, and then got stuck in reattaching the flex cable for the keypad. It took 2 hours to properly fit that flex cable of the keyboard.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Some brands (on some models), allow the user the flexibility to add RAM modules, without voiding the warranty (check your Laptop's Manual). My Dell N4010 has that option, where the RAM modules are easily accessible at the back by opening a simple screw. But, changing the thermal paste is something, which will definitely void any warranty left. Moreover, I won't recommend opening a laptop unless you surely know what you're doing. I've opened up mine, because the blower was not functioning, and then got stuck in reattaching the flex cable for the keypad. It took 2 hours to properly fit that flex cable of the keyboard.



Well I have opened several laptops ,( most of them had overheating issues.)
HEat-reballing , changing TPs , etc. Nothing dangerous though.

My previous laptop HM DM1 4010au , was very good in this context , I was able to dismantle the parts without even voiding the warranty. Just slide open the cover and you have almost everything at your disposal.
But that was a different case , .

This one is from Acer and carries the stickers right at the top of screws underlying which is the bay for RAM and HDD .



topgear said:


> I think doing such things will void the warranty for sure an there's no way from escaping from this unless you refrain from doing such works.


Thanks, but , what happens if the thermal paste becomes useless   which it generally does after couple of months or maybe a year max. ?? Will the service center replace it  , if I ask them humbly  , and make some offers ???

1.Do they really care to see if the sticker has been taken apart , when they come for on-site service ??? I have heard that most of them simply ignore such things.

2.Will it void warranty,  if I get it serviced by authorized service center ??If yes , then Will it be too expensive ??


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2013)

talking about service centers .. most of them have no idea about good TiM and unless the laptop is being over heated and shuts down due to this ( good enough reason to raise a support ticket ) they are not gonna help if the laptop is within warranty period and whether they will check those warranty seals or not welll it's entirely depends on the person in charge .. I've seen they inspect the seal very carefully and only then starts their job but you may try with local service center for any sort of special work with the laptop .. sometime persuasion does give sweet fruit.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 26, 2013)

I just wished if there were spare stickers available.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> talking about service centers .. most of them have no idea about good TiM and unless the laptop is being over heated and shuts down due to this ( good enough reason to raise a support ticket ) they are not gonna help if the laptop is within warranty period and whether they will check those warranty seals or not welll it's entirely depends on the person in charge .. I've seen they inspect the seal very carefully and only then starts their job but you may try with local service center for any sort of special work with the laptop .. sometime persuasion does give sweet fruit.


Finally managed to take the stickers out without breaking a sweat! 


Spoiler



Took a patch of transparent Duct Tape/GlueTape and pasted it right on top of the Stickers.Applied some pressure on the Stickers after pasting the tape. Now after a while took the tape out using the edges carefully and gently. The stickers came up along with it.  
I can stick it back whenever I want and no one will ever know. 



Don't tell this to the RMA guys.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 30, 2013)

@rishi : awsum job dude..

have to praise intel RMA service by digicare 
i deposited the mobo (DH61ww) at the kolkata service centre of digicare, on friday 26th april
got a new one yesterday(monday, 29th april) morning around 11:00 am.

great..
impressed greatly..

oh, forgot to mention the problem,
actually the LAN module had gone kaput after the lightnings on wednesday or tuesday..
figured it out only on thursday..


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 30, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @rishi : awsum job dude..


Hehe   , Necessity is the mother of all Jugaads.!!!


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2013)

Impressive work


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

@rishi : dude you got to make a video and upload it on dropbox.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2013)

there should be but it's not always possible as we need to abide by certain rules and restrictions and many manufacturers are connected with this forum's owners .. know what I mean


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> there should be but it's not always possible as we need to abide by certain rules and restrictions and many manufacturers are connected with this forum's owners .. know what I mean


Aaaah but a little birdie said that whenever such conversation happens with a particular person in Digit publication, he does say in another words 'no can do since its a forum'. But still if this is the case then one will have to wonder if its wise to be on a media owned tech forum.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> there should be but it's not always possible as we need to abide by certain rules and restrictions and many manufacturers are connected with this forum's owners .. know what I mean



didn't know that...

ok..
i'll try to compile it in a txt then.. hahaha


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Aaaah but a little birdie said that whenever such conversation happens with a particular person in Digit publication, he does say in another words 'no can do since its a forum'. But still if this is the case then one will have to wonder if its wise to be on a media owned tech forum.





mastercool8695 said:


> didn't know that...
> 
> ok..
> i'll try to compile it in a txt then.. hahaha



nowadays most of the forums have some kind of tie ups with some manufacturers but does this means it's possible to post a thread which describes "how to remove and re-apply warranty seal" .. or if it's fine by everyone else then it's good for me too.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh , seems like I missed some replies. 

I thought about sharing that , but then like Topgear said , its not wise to do so.
Usually , many lame guys who don't know about the internals might try to follow up with this information any may end up with a messed up laptop.
It's not that easy to open up laptops(dismantle) , even when you get the screws off. They carry such delicate parts attached that you never know , when the hell might break loose if applied pressure.

Just to keep those new wannabe laptop dismantlers safe.  {.}


----------



## gurujee (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a good experience with *Rashi*. But bad with *Neoteric infomatique*.

_Detail: _My 1.5year old Logitech Z906 speaker died. First I contact customer support who said they will replace it and take it to nearest service center. I first took it to Neoteric infomatique. I first called them and confirm that I going for a RMA speaker system. My city is 60 km distant from the service center city (bhubaneswar). In the hot 42degree summer afternoon when I reached at there service center, they saw me sweating from head to tow and answered me they no longer doing service for Logitech 'Speakers'. I asked why didn't you tell me that when I called you. They said it may be some gatekeeper or someone who had no knowledge and answered the phone. Being red hot and angry I came back with the heavy package and found no option went to nearest Rashi Peripherals. 

Rashi, I must say, are irritating fellas. When I reached there, they did act like they are not supposed to do RMA for it. They took 1 long hour to receive it. Inquired from where I purchased it, How much I paid, The system had 1 year warranty and not 2 year, Confirmed by dialing to Logitech main office or something etc etc. And finally when I was given the receipt and asked when can I expect to get it, they said very rudely "We don't have stock. It will take 15days." After 18 days, I called them, they said the same thing again. Hearing this I mailed the Logitech Customer care again. A reply came that it is standard RMA procedure but they will surely inquire about the delay. After 9 days a lady from Logitech called and asked about my problem. I said what I had to. Finally, the same lady called me 4 days back and said the system must have been delivered at Rashi and I can collect them now. Finally Rashi called me and got a brand new package of Logitech Z906. 

I am not sure if I hadn't contact the customer care of Logitech, how Rashi's service would have been. Still I was not put in much trouble instead of waiting a month. So it is Ok experience with Rashi.


----------



## Phenomenal (Jun 22, 2013)

*Brand:*Seagate
*Product:* Internal Drive 500GB SATA II (purchased in 2009 with 5 yrs warranty  ...those GOLDEN DAYS!)
Replacements :
1)Refurb Internal Drive 500GB SATA II
2)NEW 1TB SATA III with 64MB Cache -D finally....Second time was a charm.Don't be too happy,read the LONG STORY of how exactly I got it!) 
Service:Accel (like-HELL)
*Location:*Tardeo,Mumbai.
*Conclusion :* PATHETIC.
Seagate makes amazing products but I won't suggest or buy them just because of their hopeless RMA process handled by Axe-HELL!

*All details here:*
*Long Story:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...e-usa-cc-accel-service-india-still-sucks.html
*Short Story: *It's all good now,been 4 months since I got the NEW 1TB DRIVE  but if you don't have the time and patience,don't even try


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 22, 2013)

Had a great Experience with flipkart, called them to replace a faulty WD 1TB blue. the asked about details, and after 2 days they come to my house and replace the HDD without checking


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2013)

was this within 1 month of purchase ?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2013)

sent my WD 1TB Black on 31st August as it started some ticking sound. Received replacement today. fast RMA. but unlike last time (sent 500GB green, received 1TB Black), received drive of same type and size.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dont tell that you were expecting 2TB black this time.  
Or were you?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Dont tell that you were expecting 2TB black this time.
> Or were you?



kind of


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a zotac GPU that may have to be RMA'd soon and so I need to know the address and telephone number of Zotac's service center in kolkata.Any info on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

Digicare used to provide RMA support for Zotac gpus but now it's Aditya Infotech



> Aditya Infotech Ltd.
> Flat No-6, 2nd Floor
> Store Code: 6
> 84 Raja Basanta Roy Road
> ...


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the valuable info,Topgear.Are you sure that digicare no longer provides any support for Zotac GPUs?I checked their website and zotac is listed as one of their clients.Do u also have the address of digicare's service center in kolkata?

And in case i have to send my card for RMA,will i receive a new card or an old refurbished product?


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

for digicare here you go :

Grnd Floor, Swastic Centre,
P-8, Chowringsquare. Lane
Next to Income Tax Building.
-700 069, Kolkata, WB
ph : 03322136182


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> for digicare here you go :
> 
> Grnd Floor, Swastic Centre,
> P-8, Chowringsquare. Lane
> ...



Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Sep 9, 2013)

sam said:


> sent my WD 1TB Black on 31st August as it started some ticking sound. Received replacement today. fast RMA. but unlike last time (sent 500GB green, received 1TB Black), received drive of same type and size.




you actually didnt rma'ed because of clicking sound.You play with hdd's knowingly and forced it to do clicking by running some crap tests repeatingly in a intention that I will get a new 1TB from company (for sending 500GB)...Dont think companies are fool...Do you sit near cabinet by keeping your ear on the cabinet and prayering when will my hdd get crap so that i send it.This is the reason They are WD and you are just normal person.Change your attitude toward company.Never mind you will also open a wd but thats just a Joke


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

BTW.. I think we should give a guideline/steps/tips for having a hassle free RMA process. 

one example would be to take multiple photographs of the device when submitting to the service center so that after submitting the device the service reps can't say that something was broken etc etc..


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know the *Logitech* India customer care/technical support toll free number? The number listed on *www.logitech.com/en-in/support/support-contactus, is 800 600 1133, which I have tried in multiple ways, using 1, 00, 000, before the 8, from my BSNL landline, but to no avail.


I await your replies, and I thank you all in advance.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 10, 2013)

insaneYLN said:


> Does anyone know the *Logitech* India customer care/technical support toll free number? The number listed on Telephone Support, is 800 600 1133, which I have tried in multiple ways, using 1, 00, 000, before the 8, from my BSNL landline, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> I await your replies, and I thank you all in advance.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

which city you are from ?


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 12, 2013)

AFAIK Rashi Peripherals handles Logitech RMA.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> which city you are from ?


*
topgear*, I am from Goa.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

that no. is not even working for me so only way for you to contact logitech support is through their e-mail support.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to replace an HP Pen Drive, where is the RMA center of HP in Kolkata ?

Is it near the Rashi Peripherals building ?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2014)

Can someone please post the email address of apc's customer care division in India? I looked for it at their official website but couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Can someone please post the email address of apc's customer care division in India? I looked for it at their official website but couldn't find it anywhere.



*www.apc.com/support/contact/?ISOCountryCode=in


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks but this page only consists of a list of the names and adresses of their service centres,I couldn't find their email address in it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks but this page only consists of a list of the names and adresses of their service centres,I couldn't find their email address in it.



when you hover your mouse through the links in web/email column, you can actually see the e-mail attached to it. 

sale support
indiainfo@apcc.com
technical support
isbtech@apcc.com


----------



## Alok (Aug 12, 2014)

WD is great. Got three of my external drives replaced without any problem. All took 4 days.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello everyone..
Last month my Seasonic Psu(850w gold) went kaput, so I gave it for RMA to the address given by the seller(theitwares lamington road mumbai), after almost 1month I got it back.. but they didn't returned the cable bags. Instead the cables were in cheap plastic bag-unsealed. Also I can't tell if they are original or not..
I don't know what to do now..


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Sep 28, 2014)

Guys, I am RMAing my 2.5" WD Blue and they(WD Support) ask me to keep it in an ESD Bag(Electrostatic Discharge Bag afaik) but I can't find one anywhere. Are there alternatives or am I stuck? Please help


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

Check your local pc hardware stores. They may sell you some.


----------



## virajkin (Oct 6, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


>



Rashi Peripherals Pvt. Ltd.Shop No.1, Dukle Heaven, Opp.Dukle Residency,Near Yamaha Show Room, Tambdimatti,St. Inez, Panaji Goa 403 002.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 19, 2014)

Does anyone know the address and ph no. of transcend's service center in kolkata?I have a 16 gb transcend jetflash pen drive that's malfunctioning and i want to get it replaced.Any info about this will be greatly appreciated.

(p.s. the pen drive was purchased from flipkart-will transcend provide after sales service for it?I still have the bill that i received from fk at the time of purchase)


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2014)

Contact here :

Supertron Electronics Pvt Ltd.
73 , Metcalf Street
1st Floor
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : +91 33 22258907/32572086/22259068
10:00 AM to 6:00 PM (Mon to Fri)


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot once again,topgear.


----------



## NeoBurner54835 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bought a Gigabyte B75M-D3H from PrimeABGB,goes kaput a day back,called up Accel service point in BBSR,Odisha .They straightaway refused to service anything bought online  going to visit there tomorrow ,lets see how it goes.

Any procedures for a hassle free RMA? xD


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2014)

NeoBurner54835 said:


> Bought a Gigabyte B75M-D3H from PrimeABGB,goes kaput a day back,called up Accel service point in BBSR,Odisha .They straightaway refused to service anything bought online  going to visit there tomorrow ,lets see how it goes.
> 
> Any procedures for a hassle free RMA? xD



Strange ! I think the Sc has some secret tie up with local hardware sellers.



quicky008 said:


> Thanks a lot once again,topgear.



any progress on this ?


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 14, 2014)

How can they refuse to service it? If you have a valid bill then its your right it get it serviced. Call up their Head Office and talk to 'em regarding this matter.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 14, 2014)

NeoBurner54835 said:


> Bought a Gigabyte B75M-D3H from PrimeABGB,goes kaput a day back,called up Accel service point in BBSR,Odisha .They straightaway refused to service anything bought online  going to visit there tomorrow ,lets see how it goes.
> 
> Any procedures for a hassle free RMA? xD


  @NeoBurner54835, call _Gigabyte India_ on their motherboard toll free number, *1800 22 0966*, from either a BSNL or MTNL landline, and inform them about your grievances.


Always make it a point to contact the customer service of the manufacturer of a particular, quality product, rather than go straight to its service centre(s). That is just my two pennies' worth. All the very best with your RMA process.


----------



## NeoBurner54835 (Nov 14, 2014)

Actually I called up Gigabyte first who gave me the contact details of Service Centre.

I reverted back to Gigabyte right after the SVC refused to honor the warranty,so the Gigabyte guy tells me to go to the required SVC and call them back incase the SVC refuses to accept the package so he can deal with them.


I was missing the bill,luckily i found it attached below motherboard box ._. Last place i would ever look at. Hopefully i should be able to make a trip to SVC tomorrow.


What is the average time for Gigabyte Motherboard RMA? 7 days as per the policy sounds too good to be true :3


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 14, 2014)

Now that Gigabyte India is banned from the forums , could you forward the details to me via PM? I need serial number, copy of the bill, your name and phone number that Gigabyte India can contact you. Also, the name of the person whom you spoke to...


Assuming nothing works.


----------



## NeoBurner54835 (Nov 22, 2014)

Update: 

Submitted the Mobo on 17th Nov 2014 at Accel Frontline Service Centre, BBSR. Going to collect the replacement on 24th Nov 2014 ,apparently the replacement arrived on Friday(21st Nov 2014) but going in late due to exams.

So far so good ._.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone confirm that how long does Gigabyte take to RMA it's graphics cards? Also, do they require an invoice for it or just the serial number will do?

Also, can I claim warranty for an ASUS GPU based on serial number?

Someone please reply as this is urgent.

Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2015)

for both serial no. should be enough - no need for invoice though I don't have any recent experience.


----------



## coolrider (May 25, 2015)

I had purchased a Logitech MK200 Keyboard + Mouse combo last month, along with my newly assembled PC from Global link computers, Chengannur, Kerala.

The mouse is somewhat average and ok but the keyboard is of very bad build quality.After about just 3 weeks of usage, the letter "Q" would frequently get stuck on usage.It would not come back after pressing it and the keyboard should be tapped from the back everytime to release it.Otherwise a thousand "Q"s would get typed on the screen.So I returned the keyboard to logitech for replacement under warranty and guess what? They didn't replace it.Nor did they repair it too.They kept it with them for 14 days and sent me the same keyboard without replacing or repairing it.Even now the letter "Q" gets stuck on usage, the same way as before.I was totally baffled.I have no idea why I didn't get a replacement because I am fully eligible for that.They didn't even care to repair the unit.The keyboard was not even opened up.It was returned to me as such.

So I registered a complaint and wrote about all these things to their All India service & support help desk.(case no- 00729855) And guess what? No reply or response to that too.Now i understood their policy.Just sell the product.Don't pay attention to the customers who raise complaints or ask for faulty unit replacements.

This company is just cheating the customers by giving false warranty promises.Someone should actually file a complaint against such malpractices by these companies.

So I wanted to share my bitter experience here with other forum users.Please avoid this brand. The brand name may be very famous, but currently they are very bad in terms of honouring warranty claims.Its ok as just a use-and-throw product, but warranty claims? Forget it!

So to summarize, below average product quality, pathetic after sales service and highly unprofessional attitude towards customers.If you are lucky the product may work flawless as expected, but if something goes wrong someday, better buy  a new one from another better brand rather than wasting time going after false warranty promises.

Never again will I buy another logitech product.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2015)

create a new thread with RMA No. and service center details. Did you contact the point of sell ? To Whom you submitted the product for RMA ?


----------



## coolrider (Jun 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> create a new thread with RMA No. and service center details. Did you contact the point of sell ? To Whom you submitted the product for RMA ?



After sending repeated complaint mails about their Cochin service centre to logitech service helpdesk, finally they replied. 
They advised me to contact the same customer care again to solve my issue !
What a ridiculous way to solve a complaint! 

They say that to settle any warranty issues, I have to contact this one and only customer care in Kerala, when my complaint itself was against this customer care centre!

So I understood that their support team is in no way better than their Cochin service centre.
Both of them are equally useless and arrogant.

I am not interested in sending the unit again to that Cochin centre.I have already done that once and had to wait for 14 days to get back the same faulty unit.
So I don't want to go through that nightmare again and spent another 2 or 3 weeks without being able to use my PC.
What if they send back the same unit again after 2 weeks like what they did before?

In this case,they could have asked me to send the faulty device directly to their Corporate RMA centre/Main Office and could have sent me a replacement from there.This is what I have experienced with other brands like TP-LINK, when the local customer care can't handle an RMA issue.

And another ridiculous thing is that they have changed my complaint status to "solved" after giving me that useless advice as solution.They even sent me a feedback page asking me to rate their customer service! 

I have given up this futile attempt and already purchased a new keyboard from another better brand.
I don't want to argue with these stupid people who keep on giving the same useless reply for every mail.

That is why I decided to give up this issue and didn't start a new thread on this topic.
But other forum users, please be informed about this unprofessional behavior from logitech customer care.
Avoid this brand if you care about warranty replacements.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2015)

I can understand how you feel as I've ridden on the same boat. Anyway, instead of logitech did you contacted any entity named Rashi Peripherals / RPtech which handles Logitech RMA ? They might have a branch near where you live so try that. I've got instant replacement for a logitech mouse. Check the box pack of the product and see if Rashi / RPtech is the distributor / importer.

I suppose you've contacted Ensure Support Services India Limited ? Do intimate about them about this as well :
Contact Ensure Services India Limited- Pre Post Sales Support, Infrastructure Management Services, Packs Distributions

Also call these numbers : [ Logitech ]
Telephone : +91 22 26500187
Roopak Krishnan +91-9840020986

Don't get too serious about it as you have nothing to loose or gain. Do it for experience in your leisure time. Meanwhile tweet / FB Logitech global team about this. See what happens next.


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 29, 2015)

Corsair RMA is pathetic. Been over a month since my dead power supply was given to them for replacement. Going to buy a Seasonic one in a couple of days. Anyone knows how is Seasonic's RMA?


----------



## funskar (Jun 30, 2015)

topgear said:


> I can understand how you feel as I've ridden on the same boat. Anyway, instead of logitech did you contacted any entity named Rashi Peripherals / RPtech which handles Logitech RMA ? They might have a branch near where you live so try that. I've got instant replacement for a logitech mouse. Check the box pack of the product and see if Rashi / RPtech is the distributor / importer.
> 
> I suppose you've contacted Ensure Support Services India Limited ? Do intimate about them about this as well :
> Contact Ensure Services India Limited- Pre Post Sales Support, Infrastructure Management Services, Packs Distributions
> ...


savex , neotric also are importer's of logitech items


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

MSI Graphics Cards RMA Toll Free / Contact Numbers:

18001034397 / 18001022126 / 08826449649.

After calling the Toll free numbers Blue Dart Courier will come and pickup the unit for RMA and do the needful.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Corsair RMA is pathetic. Been over a month since my dead power supply was given to them for replacement. Going to buy a Seasonic one in a couple of days. Anyone knows how is Seasonic's RMA?



Corsair RMA can sometime take too long and seasonic is also not too good when it comes to RMA. The distributor overclockers zone might give you some other PSu instead of seasonic brand [ the OEm still is seasonic the the brand could be different ].



funskar said:


> savex , neotric also are importer's of logitech items



I've also seen them handling RMA of some Logitech products though it was long back - around 2013 may be.



bssunil said:


> MSI Graphics Cards RMA Toll Free / Contact Numbers:
> 
> 18001034397 / 18001022126 / 08826449649.
> 
> After calling the Toll free numbers Blue Dart Courier will come and pickup the unit for RMA and do the needful.



That's great.


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2015)

How many days will Zotac [Aditya Infotech] takes for RMA? The guy says my gfx card is up for replacement. Its been 4 weeks come Monday :/


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2015)

as far as I can tell it takes 30 days to 60 days.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2015)

topgear said:


> as far as I can tell it takes 30 days to 60 days.


Damn, they better give a issue free device this time


----------



## sainath (Dec 22, 2015)

Anybody please tell me where is the Antec Service center located in Mumbai (Suburbs or South Mumbai)? I tried to search it on their web site and google but unfortunately I didn't got anything good. I wanted to know because my Power Supply died. Thank you!


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2015)

Contact the place of purchase .. they will guide you better. BTW, Check out this thread also :
*www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-wat...friends-who-helped-me-get-antec-warranty.html


----------



## sainath (Dec 23, 2015)

topgear said:


> Contact the place of purchase .. they will guide you better. BTW, Check out this thread also :
> *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-wat...friends-who-helped-me-get-antec-warranty.html


Ooh! Thank god I didn't bought it from Online store. I returned it to PrimeABGB from where I bought. They told me that it will take 15 days for replacement.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2015)

One you get the RMAed unit do post the name of the distributor / importer on the box pack.


----------



## sainath (Jan 5, 2016)

I got my replacement for Antec VP450P today. But what I got is horrible. They give me BP450PS instead of my VP450P. See on the label product name is mentioned as VP500PC. I asked them I want VP450P as replacement but the guy from Prime ABGB told me that, as VP450P was discontinued so Antec sent this BP450P. I want to know if this BP450PS can handle my system or not? If not then what should I do? See the images -

*i65.tinypic.com/rk0wuo.jpg

*i66.tinypic.com/xbgv9w.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2016)

BP450PS - Passive PFC = lesser efficiency.
VP450P - Active PFC = Better efficiency.

On a + side BP450PS has one +12V rail rated at 21A and another one at 18A and a total power output of 396W on +12V rail unlike the VP450P which has dual +12V rails rated at 18A with max combined output of 360W.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mail this to Antec.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 25, 2017)

RMAd Asus GTX960 Strix 2GB . Received replacement in 8 days.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 6, 2017)

purchased all computer parts from PrimeABGB (except Seasonic 520W PSU) in march 2017.

Problem -
computer started giving problem in July's last week. Restarting on it's own without giving warning or any blue screen. Just simple restart (like we use restart button on cabinet).
I did checked which part caused problem and concluded motherboard faulty (with The help of bssunilreddy). I updated bios to F7 (Gigabyte mobo) but no help. Computer was restarting at any instant, after complete boot or after windows loading or motherboard info window or in bios setting too.
After using more than 1-2 hours it was restarting so fast. Computer starts > 0.5 sec waiting > shuts down, and this repeats again and again..
This above thing happened 2-3 days, while I was searching for faulty part and resting for 8 hours (at night). Same 1-2 hours proper working then start restarting, restarting speed increases and then I manually unplug computer.

Finding Solution -
I called PrimeABGB, they told me "_if you know whats faulty then you can send faulty product with invoice copy, if product in warranty they will RMA.
If you don't know whats exactly happened then bring Cabinet, we will check/diagnose and it will cost you ₹750 after finding faulty part we will RMA it and tell you."_
Also they mentioned that they will call or email me whenever they find faulty product or need customer opinion before doing anything,
I gave computer for checking on Saturday 30/06/2017.
Called them on Tuesday, they couldn't find any restart problem in computer on same day.
So I called them on Wednesday again if they found any problem or faulty part, they told me computer restart problem started yesterday, so they were checking whats causing it.
Called them again on Friday, they couldn't find exact reason behind restart.
Called them again on Saturday, finally they concluded that motherboard faulty (don't know what happened with it or caused that) on yesterday. So, they are now going to replace that. They told me to send invoice photo on their email rma@primeabgb.com
I sent email. After that waiting for further updates from them.
They never called me or emailed me, I called them many times.. 

My questions -
1. After replacing motherboard, RMA, which one will I get, brand new or refurbished product? (any member living in Mumbai with PrimeABGB RMA service experience)
2. what about serial number on motherboard?
3. How much time it will take for Gigabyte motherboard RMA? (Google search showing their policy changed now to 3-7 days.)
4. Any member, experienced RMA for motherboard from computer shop or Gigabyte Service Center?
also any experience with Gigabyte brand RMA from computer shop or Gigabyte Service Center?
5. Can anyone tell what exactly happened to this Gigabyte motherboard? What caused this problem? (PrimeABGB didn't answer that)

Waiting for update on Monday..

thank you..


----------



## billubakra (Aug 7, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> purchased all computer parts from PrimeABGB (except Seasonic 520W PSU) in march 2017.
> 
> Problem -
> computer started giving problem in July's last week. Restarting on it's own without giving warning or any blue screen. Just simple restart (like we use restart button on cabinet).
> ...



Sorry to hear about the troubles dear. My experience with them is also not good. I hope that you get a new replacement asap. Cheers.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 8, 2017)

page-20#post-2325594

updates till today..

called them yesterday, motherboard sent to Gigabyte Service Center for RMA.
According to their new policy "maximum 3-day Turnaround Time (TAT) in metro cities, and a 7-day TAT in non-metro cities as part its 3-year service warranty".
GIGABYTE Technology Revamps India Warranty Terms | GIGABYTE
But PrimeABGB told me it will take 1 week for RMA. I think they will check if new motherboard is working properly when it arrives that's why 7 days.

Now waiting for next Monday. Shop may be closed 15 & 17 August.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 8, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> page-20#post-2325594
> 
> updates till today..
> 
> ...



Off topic, why will be the shop closed on 17th?


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Off topic, why will be the shop closed on 17th?


#Off_Topic_Reply
Bank Holiday on My Calendar. 
I don't know if it's closed or not.
check calendar here.. English version also available.
KALNIRNAY 2017 - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## HE-MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

Guys, is EVGA gpu officially sold in India, I have seen some on PrimeABGB. If yes then what's the warranty in years and who handles RMA for EVGA in India


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> Guys, is EVGA gpu officially sold in India, I have seen some on PrimeABGB. If yes then what's the warranty in years and who handles RMA for EVGA in India


EVGA default warranty is  3 yrs.. you have to pay more for extended warranty.
For RMA,


> *Shipping*
> 
> EVGA provides repair centers throughout the world headquartered in: Brea, CA, *USA*; Munich, *Germany*; Taipei, *Taiwan*.
> All products being sent to EVGA for warranty repair or replacement must be shipped into our facility.
> ...


EVGA - Support - Product Warranty


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 11, 2017)

Is there any way I can track gigabyte motherboard RMA??

it's like my "₹7200 old currency are going to be replaced with new one or used one"
but meanwhile they should provide us temporary motherboard. Is there any service like this??


----------



## gta5 (Aug 12, 2017)

I am not sure if it is posted here or not ..

just came across this  recent RMA survey for all major PC components sold between
1 October 2015 and 1 April 2016 .. with returns request created before oct 2016

 Very useful... 

Use translate
Les taux de retour des composants (15) - HardWare.fr


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 17, 2017)

Earlier Posts-2325594

Earlier Posts-2325722

updates till today..

called them yesterday, 16 August, motherboard returned to the shop from Gigabyte Service Center.
Shop said service centre repaired and sent motherboard to the shop. PrimeABGB will check and test computer for the same problem mentioned in earlier posts. And call me to pickup or wait (if problem persist) on Friday.

I don't know who took more time, Gigabyte Service Centre or PrimeABGB.

Waiting for Friday.. tomorrow... it's more than 20 days without computer..


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Waiting for Friday.. tomorrow... it's more than 20 days without computer..


So what happened today? Got it?


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 20, 2017)

Flash said:


> So what happened today? Got it?



Earlier Posts-2325594

Earlier Posts-2325722

Earlier Posts-2326464

Updates took today..

On Friday evening, I called them at 4pm, they were testing at that time I guess, they told me to call later in 1 hour. I called them at 6 pm. They completed testing computer with new motherboard, everything working fine. They told me to take back computer on Saturday. But it's heavy training from Saturday till now in Mumbai. I decided to wait now. Let's see if weather changes..

I don't know exact reason for motherboard failure or information on motherboard fault. Shop didn't explain me about exact fault and failure. I will ask them at the time of collecting Computer.

My suggestion for the PrimeABGB will be increase manpower and get more working place. Also ₹750 for diagnosis is little bit costly.

My suggestion for customers/buyers will be if you know what's need to RMA or repair then provide that part only. Shops "Diagnosis" service is not needed.
Also for RMA, Company's service centre will get you faster repair or replacement if you can't wait. Shop will take more time for replacement or repair but they will test it before giving it to you.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 21, 2017)

Earlier Posts-2325594

Earlier Posts-2325722

Earlier Posts-2326464

Earlier Posts-2326634

update on Monday..
finally computer is in my place.. took from PrimeABGB today..
they don't know what was exact problem on motherboard. Also gigabyte did not mentioned what they repaired.

PrimeABGB used my computer for more than 5-7 occasions.. I can see my internet usage, browser history, internet logs (NetWorx), some software installed and deleted files.
I don't know if they steal any personal data, but I expected some professional behavior from them. OK.
They did good cable management after motherboard repaired.
Also now I found out Motherboard speaker (Beep) is missing. So there will be another trip to PrimeABGB..

RMA/Repair/Replacement call it what you want, but it took more time than what I expected earlier..

As I suggested earlier just go directly to Manufacturer's service centers, computer shops are useless for other than buying stuff.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2017)

The speaker is fairly easy to connect. Just read some online articles / forum posts or watch some videos and you should be able to do it.

If they lost the speaker then it's also not too pricey to get or you can live without this beep thing.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 1, 2017)

topgear said:


> The speaker is fairly easy to connect. Just read some online articles / forum posts or watch some videos and you should be able to do it.
> 
> If they lost the speaker then it's also not too pricey to get or you can live without this beep thing.



I know how to connect speaker..
I just wanted original speaker which came with motherboard..

@bssunilreddy, hey buddy, computer worked on 21 st august and 22 august perfectly.
but as speaker was missing earlier I went back to PrimeABGB to get speaker, they gave me 1 speaker, I told them to test if it's working or not or otherwise I will have to make another trip to store..
Unfortunately speaker was not working, (found that on 22 August). So I removed speaker, and when I started computer, again same old problem started..
Automatic restart even on bios setup... etc etc problem as mentioned earlier in PM and here in this post.

What exactly happening to computer??
I told PrimeABGB about this problem on same day, 22 Aug, they told me to submit computer again and they will check it and submit faulty part for RMA. 


Computer is still not submitted for checking after 22 Aug, due to heavy work and rain problem..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 1, 2017)

You need to replace Motherboard with any Asus Mobo I think.

This present Gigabyte is giving too many problems for you buddy.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 1, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> You need to replace Motherboard with any Asus Mobo I think.
> 
> This present Gigabyte is giving too many problems for you buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



what should I tell PrimeABGB shop?? is it possible to ask for replacement ??...

instead of going to primeabgb should i go to Gigabyte service center???


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> what should I tell PrimeABGB shop?? is it possible to ask for replacement ??...
> 
> instead of going to primeabgb should i go to Gigabyte service center???


A replacement might not be possible now, it depends on the service center whether to repair or replace (same brand).
If PrimeABGB doesn't charge you, take it to them for inspection. Ask them to inspect it in front of you this time. Otherwise move directly to Gigabyte Service center.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> A replacement might not be possible now, it depends on the service center whether to repair or replace (same brand).
> If PrimeABGB doesn't charge you, take it to them for inspection. Ask them to inspect it in front of you this time. Otherwise move directly to Gigabyte Service center.


+1 to this.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

When my gigabyte mobo died,I took it directly to service centre.I saw the poster there on wall stating to bring processor & ram when taking back the mobo to confirm everything is working fine.I did the same & they connected my processor & ram in repaired mobo & started up the system 1-2 times.This is a good practice.Whenever you are going to service centre to take back repaired mobo,always take your processor & ram with you to confirm basic components are working fine.

P.S.after repair the bios was set to default which caused BSOD when I connected my hdd at home,figured it out after a day of experimenting & testing that,by default,sata ports were set in legacy mode instead of the AHCI mode which was required for my OS install to boot correctly.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 2, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> A replacement might not be possible now, it depends on the service center whether to repair or replace (same brand).
> If PrimeABGB doesn't charge you, take it to them for inspection. Ask them to inspect it in front of you this time. Otherwise move directly to Gigabyte Service center.



Yes they will not charge in 1 months time.
Earlier they inspected computer and told me that problem found on 2nd-3rd day. So they are finding exact problem with motherboard and later told me motherboard is faulty and they sent to Gigabyte service centre. Motherboard returned from service centre and they told me they will test it and it will take 2 days. They tested it and I went to get back computer. And they started computer in front of me. It was working. But speaker was missing so on next day I called them and told the same. They gave me speaker. I tried that but wasn't working. After removing same problem started..

I don't think they will inspect in front of me..
But as it's no charge in month period if problem persist again. I will go to them one last time..

Also I sent mail to Gigabyte service, (site ticket).


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 2, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


After this one last time, I will directly go-to respective service centre.. don't need middle men..


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> When my gigabyte mobo died,I took it directly to service centre.I saw the poster there on wall stating to bring processor & ram when taking back the mobo to confirm everything is working fine.I did the same & they connected my processor & ram in repaired mobo & started up the system 1-2 times.This is a good practice.Whenever you are going to service centre to take back repaired mobo,always take your processor & ram with you to confirm basic components are working fine.
> 
> P.S.after repair the bios was set to default which caused BSOD when I connected my hdd at home,figured it out after a day of experimenting & testing that,by default,sata ports were set in legacy mode instead of the AHCI mode which was required for my OS install to boot correctly.



Yes. They checked computer first and also checked in front of me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

Checking computer is different from checking just mobo+processor+ram(sometimes service centre guys would use their own ram,cpu fan is also theirs). If latter combination is working fine then issue may be with cpu fan/psu/loose connection somewhere/shorting inside cabinet somewhere etc.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Yes they will not charge in 1 months time.
> Earlier they inspected computer and told me that problem found on 2nd-3rd day. So they are finding exact problem with motherboard and later told me motherboard is faulty and they sent to Gigabyte service centre. Motherboard returned from service centre and they told me they will test it and it will take 2 days. They tested it and I went to get back computer. And they started computer in front of me. It was working. But speaker was missing so on next day I called them and told the same. They gave me speaker. I tried that but wasn't working. After removing same problem started..
> 
> I don't think they will inspect in front of me..
> ...


Why are you going with primeabgb? You have to go to Gigabyte Service Center directly. 
You have to ask them if they will give replacement mobo or not?
Take the processor and ram along with you to check if the replacement mobo is working fine or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2017)

Gigabyte service centre will not give you replacement mobo without trying to repair the original mobo given for RMA.If for some reason repair is not possible or not worth it,then only will they give a replacement mobo.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Checking computer is different from checking just mobo+processor+ram(sometimes service centre guys would use their own ram,cpu fan is also theirs). If latter combination is working fine then issue may be with cpu fan/psu/loose connection somewhere/shorting inside cabinet somewhere etc.



ok..
I submitted for last time checking motherboard with primeabgb, on Monday last week.
They contacted gigabyte service center, they asked to bring processor and ram along with motherboard.

After some days, they (Gigabyte) found that Core IC and transistor was damaged. And they "Repaired" it.
They did not mentioned which IC and transistor they repaired or replaced. Even primeabgb not asked about cause for this problem, even they don't know. 

But after that, computer is working fine for me.. using it from Monday no restart problem happened..
but primeabgb damaged some software, which are not working perfectly. So I need to reinstall or format Computer.

Service.. Not recommended at all...
But their cable management is not bad and sells department. You can go for RMA, but don't go for Service or Repair.
*
Where I can check motherboard repaired place and ask them what exactly was the problem??
Can I ask gigabyte service center about recent repairs they've done?
*


bssunilreddy said:


> Why are you going with primeabgb? You have to go to Gigabyte Service Center directly.
> You have to ask them if they will give replacement mobo or not?
> Take the processor and ram along with you to check if the replacement mobo is working fine or not.



Started with them ended with them..
Also they told me bring motherboard here only so they can explain it better.
Now I will directly respective service center.
BTW not going there for repair.

Exactly, primeabgb told me that they sent processor and ram along with motherboard to Gigabyte.
replacement was not done but they repaired core IC and transistor of motherboard.



whitestar_999 said:


> Gigabyte service centre will not give you replacement mobo without trying to repair the original mobo given for RMA.If for some reason repair is not possible or not worth it,then only will they give a replacement mobo.



ok
thanks for info..

Is there any way to check repaired motherboard info, problems, cause, etc on Gigabyte site or by emailing them??

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ thanks all for helping and supporting and suggestions.

*NOW, COMPUTER IS IN WORKING CONDITION......................................*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2017)

It is not possible to get the details of repair work done on mobo.If your windows was activated "legitimately" using hardware ID & after repair it was deactivated then you can at least confirm that some component of mobo was changed because activation is based mostly on mobo hardware ID.

edit:see below post


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2017)

@TigerKing see this post Need Gigabyte service center in kolkata
It seems it depends on service centre guys to tell you about the details of repair work done but you may have to ask it personally at the centre itself which in your case was not there.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not possible to get the details of repair work done on mobo.If your windows was activated "legitimately" using hardware ID & after repair it was deactivated then you can at least confirm that some component of mobo was changed because activation is based mostly on mobo hardware ID.
> 
> edit:see below post



hey are you suggesting to format??
because I didn't face any problems, except internet driver was not working and windows setting were disturbed (like battery setting, wallpaper etc etc..)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2017)

It depends on your trust level.I don't trust anybody with my system & admin password so I always make a C drive/system drive image before giving system to any service centre & restore the image once I get it back,reversing any changes made by service centre personnel.At least do a full system scan(incl all drives) using latest updated good AV.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 6, 2018)

Does anyone here have any experience with the after sales service of Asus' smartphones? Do they charge excessively,even for carrying out basic repairs?

I am thinking of buying an asus phone for myself in fk's ongoing sale,hence this enquiry.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2018)

It is good at least in Delhi as per my friend.Out of warranty mobile repair charges at authorized service centres will always be higher than in local mobile repair shops. However I suggest to create a thread in mobile section for best suggestions.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 17, 2020)

How do I claim warranty for
Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120mm Air Flow Fan??

Fan is running at full speed but motherboard bios showing 0 rpm. And gives fan fail warning, continuous beep sound.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200817/727e0fbf71ca780affea3378b54d978a.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200817/f6e8cf2eb3b6ac0617dd9c9a00f98799.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> How do I claim warranty for
> Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120mm Air Flow Fan??
> 
> Fan is running at full speed but motherboard bios showing 0 rpm. And gives fan fail warning, continuous beep sound.


@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt I think the issue is with fan header connector.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 17, 2020)

Beep sound/speed switching on and off randomly for any random duration.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Beep sound/speed switching on and off randomly for any random duration.


Have you experienced any "bios/system date reverting to older year" issue? Completely turn off your pc(incl ups & mains switch) for half an hour & then turn it back on & see whether the date/time shown in bios is correct.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you experienced any "bios/system date reverting to older year" issue? Completely turn off your pc(incl ups & mains switch) for half an hour & then turn it back on & see whether the date/time shown in bios is correct.


no reverting.. directly reset to default. 1 time today..
And earlier 2 times past 2 weeks.

I tried removing that fan.. then I got no beep sound for 1-2 hour.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> no reverting.. directly reset to default. 1 time today..
> And earlier 2 times past 2 weeks.


You mean time/date resetting back to some fixed year in past or settings reverting to default settings? If yes then try changing cmos battery/button cell.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2020)

Does anybody know about the service center location of a company called Ant E sports?

I bought a gaming mouse of this brand from amazon in march this year,but despite being sparingly used over the last few months,its scroll wheel is now busted.

So the only option is to either rma it or go for a new mouse.As this is not very old and is supposedly still under warranty,i dont wish to throw it away right now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2020)

*www.antesports.com/contactus.php


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean time/date resetting back to some fixed year in past or settings reverting to default settings? If yes then try changing cmos battery/button cell.


Now the new problem, I'm unable to get display after powering on pc. (Continuous long beep is still there, I disabled those warnings for CPU fan and system 1 fan)
I tried every method. But I get display only after removing and reinserting CMOS battery, and bios gets reset.
Can I revert back to previous BIOS version?


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Now the new problem, I'm unable to get display after powering on pc. (Continuous long beep is still there, I disabled those warnings for CPU fan and system 1 fan)
> I tried every method. But I get display only after removing and reinserting CMOS battery, and bios gets reset.
> Can I revert back to previous BIOS version?



I think you can but the issues you mentioned may be beyond the scope of bios downgrade.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Now the new problem, I'm unable to get display after powering on pc. (Continuous long beep is still there, I disabled those warnings for CPU fan and system 1 fan)
> I tried every method. But I get display only after removing and reinserting CMOS battery, and bios gets reset.
> Can I revert back to previous BIOS version?


Looks like either the bios has gone bad or the mobo itself is dying especially if it is more than 3 years old.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks like either the bios has gone bad or the mobo itself is dying especially if it is more than 3 years old.





topgear said:


> I think you can but the issues you mentioned may be beyond the scope of bios downgrade.



Okay. It's above 3 years.
Should I continue using the same until it lasts.. will it damage other components? GPU or PSU?

Any suggestion for new motherboard? Minimum cost.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Okay. It's above 3 years.
> Should I continue using the same until it lasts.. will it damage other components? GPU or PSU?
> 
> Any suggestion for new motherboard? Minimum cost.


You can try, small chance of a dying mobo damaging other components. Which processor you are using?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can try, small chance of a dying mobo damaging other components. Which processor you are using?


i5 7500
GTX 1060 amp 6gb
B250m-d3h rev 1.0 Mobo
Vengeance lpx 8gb 2400mhz c16
S12ii 520
Antec gx200 cabinet


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> i5 7500
> GTX 1060 amp 6gb
> B250m-d3h rev 1.0 Mobo
> Vengeance lpx 8gb 2400mhz c16
> ...


Not much choice, 2 options only: Gigabyte GA-B250-FinTech(an atx mobo with 12 pcie slots) or asus H110M-CS with 2 ram slots(both of them lack hdmi port).


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2021)

Has anyone experienced gigabyte monitors service?


----------



## quicky008 (May 30, 2021)

A. S. S.  for gigabyte mobos wasn't exactly great the last time i checked, therefore i'd say don't keep your expectations high for monitor related services either.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2021)

For gpus and it's RMA service I can say Gigabyte is plain crap. With having said that don't expect much from their motherboard repair service either but only thing is they make really good motherboards. That's it.


----------

